# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Fanuc Corporation,	Oshino-mura, Minamitsuru-gun, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan

## Airicist

Website - fanuc.co.jp

FANUC America - fanucamerica.com
fanucrobotics.com

youtube.com/FANUCRoboticsInc

facebook.com/FANUC

twitter.com/FANUCAmerica

linkedin.com/company/fanuc-america-corporation

instagram.com/fanucamerica

Fanuc Corporation on Wikipedia

Projects and products:

collaborative robots

painting robots

industrial robots

Robostand, automotive seat testing modules

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Order Loading with FANUC M-3iA/6A Six-Axis Delta Robot 

 Published on Aug 16, 2013




> The largest in FANUC's family of Delta Robots, the FANUC M-3iA is a high-speed picking and assembly robot with a six-kilogram payload. This robot's parallel-link design allows for an expanded workspace allowing the robot to easily maneuver throughout its work area. The FANUC M-3iA Robot has the largest work envelope of any robot in its class.
> 
> The M-3iA Robot comes in three models with varying payloads and axes of motion. In this picking and order loading application, the 6A, six-axis model of the FANUC M-3iA is used due to the complexity of the operation. The M-3iA/6A features three rotational axes at the wrist. This application requires a robot with a highly articulated wrist, and the directional freedom of the robot's three-axis wrist configuration provides the needed dexterity to complete the operation.
> 
> In this demonstration, the FANUC M-3iA/6A picks three different types of food items from a gravity conveyor and places them into three different packages with various angled slots. In order to determine which item is being picked, the robot first needs to "see" it. So this application requires the use of FANUC's integrated, plug-and-go iRVision system. An iRVision camera captures and determines the item type and orientation, picks it, and places it into the package. Once the packages are full of items, the robot unloads them back to their designated slots on the gravity conveyor and the cycle repeats.

----------


## Airicist

Fanuc M-16i RJ3 Robot from Alliance Robotics
August 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Fanuc Robot Press Tending
August 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Improve Robot Cycle Time -- FANUC's Patented "Learning" Software in a Robotic Palletizing Operation 

 Published on Sep 6, 2013




> FANUC's patented Gakushu or "learning" software feature is used in this demonstration to show how FANUC continues to provide manufacturers with the latest in robotic software innovations for improving speed, efficiency and production in their automated systems.
> 
> This video features two FANUC R-1000iA/80F robots in a palletizing operation. The robot in the foreground has been equipped with FANUC's learning software feature, while the robot in the background is not. The robots start palletizing and depalletizing boxes at the same time. However, as you can see, the robot equipped with the FANUC Gakushu learning software performs at a higher speed than the robot not equipped with the learning software. The learning robot's advantage comes through learning the characteristics of its programmed path and then speeding it up while maintaining that path and smoothing its motion. Motion cycle time can be reduced up to 15% with the added benefit of overall smoother motion. In this run the learning robot's cycle time is improved 13.7% compared to the standard robot, equating to 240 more cases per hour.
> 
> The Gakushu Learning function is ideal for manufacturers looking to increase production. Whether looking to eliminate a system bottleneck or increase overall line rate, the Gakushu Learning Robot can help without large investments in capital equipment or the need for expert programmers. The repeatability and short cycle times provided by this learning function maximizes the robot's efficiency for production, which is key to a successful automated system.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Robot Transfers 15-pound Steel Billets Using 3D Bin Picking 

 Published on Mar 7, 2014




> The following video features the FANUC R-2000iB/165F robot as it uses 3D bin picking to transfer steel billets. The system features two bins, one empty and one full of 15-pound raw steel billets that need to be transferred to the empty bin. Typically, this type of picking process from one bin to another has been difficult for robots to perform. However through the use of FANUC's 3D Area Sensor, robotic bin picking has not only become a possibility, it is now an ideal solution for manufacturers who are seeking an easy and practical solution for robot vision.
> 
> The process starts as the 3D Area sensor takes a quick vision shot. This vision shot provides a detailed 3D map of the billets to the FANUC R-2000iB robot. The robot locates one of the parts and goes into the bin to pick it up. FANUC iRVision's Interference Avoidance feature prevents the robot and tooling from coming in contact with the bin walls.
> 
> The robot picks the part and uses FANUC iRVision 2D to detect the position and orientation of the billet on-the-fly, and places it on a fixture. This demonstrates the accuracy of on-the-fly vision. The robot picks the part from the fixture, and places it in the second storage bin. Once the first bin is emptied, the 3D Area Sensor moves to the second bin and the process repeats.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Bin Picking of Randomly Located Bottles with 3D Vision System - FANUC America

 Published on Sep 13, 2013




> Bin Picking Plastic Bottles 
> 
> Traditionally, robotic bin picking been a very challenging process for industrial robots. FANUC America has worked to meet the challenges and is showing manufacturers how easy and practical bin picking can be through the use of robotic vision.
> 
> In this video, the six-axis FANUC M-20iA Robot uses FANUC's New iRVision 3D Area Sensor to locate and pick randomly oriented plastic bottles from a storage container. Once a part is picked, the robot uses iRVision 2D to detect the orientation of the bottle on the fly and places it on a conveyor in a consistent orientation. The conveyor transfers the bottles to a second bin. FANUC's new high-speed 3D Area Sensor works by providing full 3D maps of the bin in one quick vision shot. In addition, this system uses FANUC's iRVision Interference Avoidance feature, which prevents the robot and tooling from coming into contact with the bin walls.
> 
> The FANUC 3D Area Sensor is easy to use, allowing bin picking setup through the iPendant in a matter of mere minutes. Once the first bin is emptied, the robot slips on its end of arm tooling, picks the empty bin and places it under the conveyor. All of the hardware and software in this system is developed by FANUC specifically for FANUC robots, making this a one-stop solution for any production needs.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Mixed-Layer & Multi-Case Palletizing with the New FANUC M-410iC/185 Palletizing Robot 

 Published on Oct 11, 2013




> Mixed Layer Palletizing
> 
> FANUC America is proud to introduce the new FANUC M-410iC/185 palletizing robot, designed for high-volume production in case, bag and bottle palletizing operations. This new palletizing robot from FANUC features a 185 kilogram payload and a slim arm with a hollow wrist design including integrated cable routing to minimize interference with tooling and other peripheral devices. The new FANUC M-410iC/185 robot provides a 16% improvement in payload and a 13% increase in throughput compared to previous models, allowing manufacturers the ability to get more packaged products out the door very quickly.
> 
> In this palletizing demonstration, the new FANUC M-410iC/185 palletizes four layers of cases from two in-freed stations. Different case sizes demonstrate the robot's ability to perform mixed-layer and multi-case palletizing. The robot then uses FANUC iRVision to locate the boxes on the pallet to de-palletize them back onto the in-feed stations. FANUC's Dual Check Safety Speed and Position Check Software is also utilized in the system to restrict the travel of the robot to the exact area in which it works.
> 
> The new FANUC M-410iC/185 robot is extremely fast and powerful, capable of performing 1,700 standard palletizing cycles an hour, making it the fastest palletizing robot in its class. This robot also features a large work envelope and can service multiple lines in high-volume environments.

----------


## Airicist

Engine Impeller/Turbine Machining with FANUC ROBODRILL Small Machining Center

 Published on Oct 18, 2013




> Impeller machining
> 
> The FANUC ROBODRILL Alpha-DiA5 Series CNC Machining Center offers unrivaled quality and precision in a highly reliable and efficient machine. Available in three sizes all models of the FANUC ROBODRILL are ideally suited for applications that require a large capacity with a small footprint.
> 
> In this system, the FANUC ROBODRILL Alpha-DSiA5 High-Speed Machining center utilizes integrated 4th and 5th-axis simultaneous machining, along with the new high-speed 24,000 rpm spindle with a synchronous built-in servo motor to machine a small, aluminum alloy engine impeller/turbine. This new high performance spindle motor coupled with 4th and 5th axis simultaneous machining, makes it possible to perform the extremely fine and repeatable contouring seen here, in the machining of this impeller.
> 
> At the core of every FANUC ROBODRILL is the world's most reliable CNC controller - The FANUC CNC 31iB/B5 installed, for high-precision control, In addition, each FANUC ROBODRILL includes a rugged case C-stand design, highly dynamic spindle options with 10,000 or 24,000 rpms, and directly driven axes for optimal acceleration and deceleration speed and control. ROBODRILL offers a high-speed 14 or 21-turret tool changer and direct drive 4th or 4th and 5th axis capability, making it the most versatile and robust machining center for applications that require maximum precision and reliability.

----------


## Airicist

Automotive Gear Shaft Milling with FANUC ROBODRILL Alpha-D21MiA5 Machining Center

Published on Nov 1, 2013




> The FANUC ROBODRILL Alpha-DiA5 Series CNC Machining Center offers unrivaled quality and precision in a highly reliable and efficient machine. Available in three sizes all models of the FANUC ROBODRILL are ideally suited for applications that require a large capacity with a small footprint.
> 
> In this system, the FANUC ROBODRILL Alpha-D21MiA5 High-Power Machining center uses its enhanced machining capability through its high power spindle motor and high rigidity mechanical component to perform side milling for an automotive gear shaft. This application utilizes ROBODRILL's through tooling coolant and has a flush tank capacity of 240 Liters. ROBODRILL also features a mist collector option. This application is a great example of the highly efficient machining capabilities of the ROBODRILL Machining Center for a steel part through the use of its high torque spindle.
> 
> At the core of every FANUC ROBODRILL is the world's most reliable CNC controller - The FANUC CNC 31iB/B5 installed, for high-precision control, In addition, each FANUC ROBODRILL includes a rugged case C-stand design, highly dynamic spindle options with 10,000 or 24,000 rpms, and directly driven axes for optimal acceleration and deceleration speed and control. ROBODRILL offers a high-speed 14 or 21-turret tool changer and direct drive 4th or 4th and 5th axis capability, making it the most versatile and robust machining center for applications that require maximum precision and reliability.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Carton Loading Machine with the FANUC M-10iA Robot - Courtesy of Clear Automation

Published on Nov 15, 2013




> Specializing in flexible and fixed automation equipment, FANUC Authorized Integrator Clear Automation develops and integrates automation and robotic solutions for a variety of industries and applications. This automated carton loading machine from Clear Automation is just one example of Clear Automation's many services and capabilities.
> 
> The system starts with a six-axis FANUC M-10iA Robot unloading two rows of six blistered products from an Alloyd Blister Sealer. The robot's end of arm tooling passes each row of cards through sensors to ensure that the product is in each blister. The FANUC M-10iA Robot then hands off each row of cards to a flipper station, where a flipper rotates six cards at a time to the customer's desired pack pattern. The cards are then lowered onto a cleated indexer, where they are indexed to a servo-controlled pusher six at a time.
> 
> Finally, the pusher detects all six cards, combines them, and pushes the six cards into a cartoner bucket indexer. This system features a touch screen HMI and can process 180 parts per minute, 24 hours per day.

----------


## Airicist

New FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L Long-Arm Robot Picks & Packs Stackable Products

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> FANUC America is proud to introduce the new FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L long-arm robot - A high-speed, compact industrial robot with six axes of motion. The 7L version of the FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot was developed with a longer reach in order to handle a wider range of products.
> 
> In this demonstration of the LR Mate 200iD/7L's capabilities, the robot picks individual variety packs and places them into stackable totes. First, the robot slightly shifts the order of the parts in order to showcase its ability to pick parts with random orientation. The robot picks eight packs, and proceeds to stack a new, empty tote once the tote is packed and finished.
> 
> This robot uses FANUC's truly integrated iRVision system with its snap-on-the-fly feature to quickly locate each part. It also checks label presence and orientation on each variety pack by using iRVision's inspection feature with a second overhead camera. This demonstration showcases the new LR Mate 200iD/7L robot's slim design and long 911-millimeter reach capability. It also displays the 7Ls 7-kilogram payload, and its six-axis articulation. 
> 
> The family of LR Mate 200iD robots is a versatile solution for a wide range of manufacturing operations that require access into small spaces. They offer a best in class work envelope for both upright and invert mount installations, and offer a bottom cable exit option to minimize interference with peripheral devices.

----------


## Airicist

Speed Enhancing Software for Pick & Place Robots - FANUC Genkotsu Learning Control (GLC)

Published on Nov 27, 2013




> Chocolate Pick & Place with GLC
> 
> FANUC America is proud to introduce a new, innovative software product that helps to enhance the speed and performance of FANUC pick and place robots -- FANUC Genkotsu Learning Control or GLC.
> 
> The application in this video demonstrates how FANUC GLC can optimize the performance of a FANUC "Genkotsu" or delta-style pick and place robot. The FANUC robot seen in this application is the largest in FANUC's family of delta-style robots -- The FANUC M-3iA/6S four-axis robot. The M-3iA robot picks boxes of chocolate three at a time from a line-tracked in-feed conveyor and packs them into a fixed station case at very high speeds. A monitor displays what the robot is seeing. 
> 
> With GLC enabled, the robot is able to pick up to an amazingly fast 131 parts per minute. However, we are able to see the difference in the system's speed with GLC and without GLC by disabling it. The green push button on the left disables the GLC software feature. When the button is pushed down, the process is conducted at lower speeds, and the robot with GLC disabled is unable to pick up to the previous 131 parts per minute. The conveyors are slowed so that the robot can keep up without missing any boxes and - as seen on the monitor - with the GLC disabled the robot can pick up to 121 parts per minute, 10 less boxes than with GLC enabled.
> 
> That's because GLC uses interactive learning techniques to optimize speed and motion performance of the FANUC M-3iA robot. Motion times can be reduced up to 10%, all while keeping the robot duty within an acceptable range -- something less-advanced speedup methods are unable to achieve. This demonstration also uses FANUC's new iRPickTool software, which simplifies setup for line tracking systems and minimizes programming for customers with picking applications. It also uses the new ROBOGUIDE/iRPickPRO software, which allows customers to simulate visual tracking systems with multiple robots for testing and validating real-world scenarios on a PC.

----------


## Airicist

Two New FANUC Welding Robots MIG Weld Axle Transmission Shafts - FANUC America 

Published on Dec 6, 2013




> Axle transmission shaft welding
> 
> With this live MIG welding robotic demonstration, FANUC America proudly introduces two new robots -- The new FANUC ARC Mate 0iB seen on the left and the new FANUC M-10iA/12 model to the right.
> 
> The demonstration starts with a robotic bin picking process - The FANUC M-10iA/12 robot locates a randomly placed gear in the first bin using FANUC's iRVision 3D Area Sensor. The robot picks a gear, then drops it onto an inspection surface where it uses iRVision to inspect the part for proper re-orientation. Once the robot has the re-gripped part, it transfers the part to the welding fixture. The M-10iA/12 robot repeats the same process for the shaft -- The robot locates, picks, re-grips and places the shaft into the welding fixture. All the while the ARC Mate 0iB on the left dry welds parts underneath the welding fixture to illustrate the robot's motion speed and dexterity. Both robots in this demonstration are working at all times.
> 
> Once both parts are in the fixture, the ARC Mate 0iB runs a dry weld of the parts while the M-10iA/12 robot holds the shaft in place in the gear. Once the dry weld is complete, the M-10iA/12 robot picks both parts and places them back into their bins and the cycle repeats. The weld demonstration is repeated; only this time we'll watch a live weld of the axle transmission shafts. This demonstration displays the best in class speed and high motion performance of the new ARC Mate 0iB along with the new M-10iA/12 robot's world-renowned reliability, all in one very low cost solution.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Fuse Box Deflashing with FANUC LR Mate Robots - Courtesy of Compass Automation

Published on Dec 13, 2013




> FANUC Authorized Integrator Compass Automation designed and built this custom automated deflashing system using the FANUC LR Mate 200iC robot for Marathon Special Products - a manufacturer of terminal blocks and fuse holders in Bowling Green, OH. The system starts when an operator loads parts into four in-feed fixtures with quick change, adjustable tooling to accommodate all 77 separate part numbers. Once the operator has locked a part into place, the operator presses a touch button. The touch button calls an overhead camera system mounted on a linear actuator. The camera images the part, identifying the part for deflashing. After imaging, a linear actuator moves the part towards one of two Fanuc LR Mate 200iC robots. The LR Mate robot calls the correct deflashing program, and begins to process the part. After the part is deflashed, the fixture slides back to the operator passing an air knife that blows off debris. Finally, the finished part is unloaded by the operator. This deflashing system made it possible for Marathon to deflash their parts and keep up with production rates, while alleviating the operator of the ergonomic and quality difficulties associated with deflashing by hand.

----------


## Airicist

Crankshaft Grinder with FANUC 31i-T CNC Control and Panel i - Courtesy of Weldon Solutions

Published on Dec 28, 2013




> Crankshaft Grinding
> 
> FANUC Authorized Integrator Weldon Solutions offers a full line of CNC OD, ID and combination grinders, as well as solutions for machine tending, material removal, material handling, and packaging and palletizing.
> 
> This video highlights the new Weldon 120S Midas Pin Chasing Crankshaft Grinder with FANUC Series 31i-TB CNC Control with Panel i. This machine allows a manufacturer to grind two pins on a crankshaft in one operation in a CNC pin-chasing mode, where the grinding wheel follows the part as it rotates to stay in contact with the eccentric pins. To acomlish this, the machine utilizes FANUC's Learning Function. This function allows the control to learn the following error and compensate part after part after part, improving the accuracy of the finished part and cycle time. To provide the rapid changes in direction the X axis undergoes when grinding this type of part the machine also features FANUC Linear Motor on the X axis. Dressing is accomplished with a workhead, spindle-mounted diamond roll, eliminating the need for a dresser motor and control. The part is clamped and driven by a collet system, with tailstock for support. In this operation there is no need to offset the pin in a pot fixture before grinding. A probing system is used for lateral positioning and to establish radial position of each pin. The probe also serves to verify that the proper part has been loaded. The overall result is improved productivity and better quality control. 
> 
> Contact Weldon Solutions today to find out how a new CNC grinder can enhance your manufacturing operation, and increase efficiency. To learn more about the Weldon's full series of CNC grinders, please visit their website at http://www.weldonsolutions.com

----------


## Airicist

Automated Salt Bag Palletizing with FANUC M-410iB Robot - Courtesy of Kaufman Engineered Systems

Published on Jan 3, 2014




> FANUC Authorized Integrator Kaufman Engineered Systems is a leader in integration of FANUC robots for complete line automation in the fields of robotic palletization, stretch wrap systems, conveyor systems and custom engineered solutions.
> 
> The robotic palletizing system in this video utilizes the FANUC M-410iB palletizing robot with its custom designed end of arm tool to palletize heavy bags of salt pellets. These bags of salt can weigh anywhere from 25 to 80 pounds. The robot places the bags onto CHEP or GMA pallets. The infeed system features individual belts for non-contact bag accumulation and for a bag pick conveyor. This system also features Flatwire mesh pallet conveyors, along with a bag-flattening conveyor. The bag-flattening conveyor has a traffic isle located underneath and a bag leak detection system that checks for any potential discharge. If a bad bag is found, it is transferred to this reject conveyor.
> 
> The FANUC M-410iB robot comes in a wide range of models to suit any palletizing payload need. This intelligent palletizing robot also comes iRVision ready, and can be programmed and simulated through FANUC ROBOGUIDE. 
> Kaufman Engineered Systems

----------


## Airicist

FANUC ROBODRILL Machining Center - Product Overview 

 Published on Jan 10, 2014




> FANUC has engineered the ROBODRILL machine center to address all machining needs for its class. This amazing machine tool is available in short, standard and long bed models.
> 
> Contact FANUC America today to speak with our experienced ROBODRILL experts who will help you make sure you're getting the most out of your machining processes, from the #1 seller of industrial automation in the world.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Cosmetics Kitting with the New FANUC LR Mate 200iD/4S Short-Arm Robot 

 Published on Jan 17, 2014




> FANUC America is proud to introduce the latest in our line of LR Mate 200iD robots -- the new LR Mate 200iD/4S short-arm model mini robot. Developed to meet a wider range of products and thus suit customer needs, the new LR Mate 200iD short-arm robot is very compact and lightweight with a 550 mm reach and a 4 kg payload.
> 
> In a video demonstration of this intelligent robot's capabilities, the LR Mate 200iD/4S is used in kitting mixed cosmetics products into cases. First, the robot unpacks the kits, showcasing the robot's six-axis dexterity to handle box tops and slip sheet placement with extreme precision. The robot takes a quick vision shot after unpacking the kits, and locates the randomly oriented products using FANUC iRVision. Once the parts are located, the robot proceeds to rapidly pick and pack the various round and square cosmetics from the tray into their individual variety packs. The robot places the slip sheets and box tops in place when the kitting is finished, and the cycle repeats.
> 
> The FANUC family of LR Mate 200iD robots offer a best in class work envelope and are available in clean room and food grade variants for primary food handling and healthcare packaging applications.

----------


## Airicist

Four FANUC Arc Welding Robots Weld A Trailer Hitch -- Courtesy of TranTek Automation

 Published on Feb 3, 2014




> In this video, four FANUC Arc Mate 100iC robots weld an automotive trailer hitch.  First an operator inserts the trailer hitch components into a Dual Trunnion (or Ferris Wheel positioner). The innovative trunnion style systems allow multiple robots to weld while an operator loads the opposite side, reducing the machine footprint and optimizing capital utilization.  Once all of the components are set and ready to go, the welding process begins.  In a matter of seconds four hard working FANUC ARC Mate 100iC robots get to work, performing 58 welds, or 4000mm of total weld length to the trailer hitch.

----------


## Airicist

Ultra Fast Pick & Place Robot - FANUC's New Three-Axis Delta Robot Packs Small Batteries 

 Published on Feb 7, 2014




> Battery pick & place
> 
> New to the FANUC family of M-1iA delta-style robots, the FANUC M-1iA/1H is a three-axis parallel-link robot that offers a 1kg payload and is designed for super high-speed pick and place applications.
> 
> This demonstration showcases first hand how quickly this robot is able to pick and package small products. The robot meticulously picks small batteries flowing down a conveyor and places them into their packaging tray at a rigorous pace.
> 
> Other robots in FANUC's family of M-1iA delta class include a six-axis model with a three-axis wrist, and a four-axis model with a single-axis wrist. The M-1iA/1H robot seen here has a non-rotating wrist, and is ideal for packagers that require fast and accurate part picking without the need to rotate the parts. Its new wrist offers a hollow design for simplification of end-of-arm-tool dress-out.
> 
> At 12kg this robot is very lightweight, and as with all of FANUC's delta-style robots it is easy to integrate into production lines. And of course, the M-1iA/1H operates with FANUC's latest integrated intelligent functions such as iRVision, Force Sensing and Robot Link.

----------


## Airicist

Flexible Part Feeding with Graco's G-Flex™ 1500 Feeder and FANUC Robots 

 Published on Feb 14, 2014




> Founded in 1926 Graco is a leading global manufacturer of fluid handling systems and components.
> 
> This video features Graco's latest flexible parts feeding solution -- The Graco G-Flex™ 1500 Feeder. This uniquely designed system from Graco delivers feeding for a wide range of part sizes and shapes in a stand-alone, easy-to-integrate package. The G-Flex comes pre-configured to meet most applications and requires minimal interface -- Simply connect power and one PLC input.
> 
> This system uses FANUC's LR Mate Series robot for part handling. FANUC robots provide the speed, precision and reliability required for handling these small parts. The system also utilizes FANUC iRVision to locate parts on the fly. These vision-guided FANUC robots allow the system the distinctive ability to feed different components in multiple sizes and geometries. Additionally, the G-Flex has an extremely high tolerance for parts that are contaminated, including machining chips or oily parts.
> 
> Once G-Flex is set up, an operator can load nearly any small to medium size part into the large hopper. Parts are dispensed on-demand to the feeder table that recirculates parts into the FANUC Robot's field of view. This feeder table is run through a programmable platform that shakes automatically, continually feeding almost any shaped item. Integrated controls on the G-Flex allow for fully adjustable vibration magnitude, giving the operator control over part speed and movement. Active feedback from table to controller automatically adjusts vibration frequency as more or less weight is added to the table. Through teaching, the FANUC robot is able to locate and recognize exactly how to implement each assembly part.
> 
> Graco's G-Flex™ 1500 Feeder system, along with the use of FANUC robots for small to medium part handling make this unit a flexible, efficient assembly process for numerous applications. To learn more about this innovative feeder solution from Graco, please visit www.graco.com/g-flex.

----------


## Airicist

Bottle Opener Machining with Dual FANUC ROBODRILLs & FANUC LR Mate 200iD Robot 

Published on Feb 21, 2014




> Bottle Opener Machining
> 
> This video demonstrates machining of metal bottle openers using a fully integrated and fully automated machining solution from FANUC America.
> 
> The system seen here features two high precision FANUC ROBODRILL Small Machining Centers, the fast and compact FANUC LR Mate 200iD Robot, and FANUC's high performance Series 31iB CNC, all operating together to provide the highest level of efficiency and quality of parts. The system features robot to ROBODRILL interface, resulting in a FANUC controlled configuration that reduces wiring by 50% when compared to conventional PLC cell control.
> 
> The process starts with the LR Mate 200iD Robot picking a raw part from a tray with its custom end of arm tooling. The robot waits for the ROBODRILL on the left to finish the first machining process involved. The robot has auxiliary axis servo control of the ROBODRILL access doors, enabling it to actually anticipate door opening. The first ROBODRILL's door opens and the robot reaches in to grab a partially finished part. After grabbing it, the LR Mate rotates its gripper, loads the raw part and the first machining process beings. ROBODRILL precisely mills the part with its high speed DDR milling table. ROBODRILL is tightly integrated with the FANUC robot. Status monitoring and operation of the robot can all be seen on the ROBODRILL's CNC screen.
> 
> Once finished, the first ROBODRILL's door opens, and the robot unloads our partially finished part and loads a raw part. The robot utilizes its full range of motion by flipping 180 degrees to re-orient the part in its gripper via a re-grip station. The robot flips back to its original position, reaches into the second ROBODRILL to grab a finished part, and rotates its gripper to load our partially finished part. Here, our bottle opener will finish its machining process. Upon completion, the LR Mate reaches in, unloads our finished part, loads a partially finished part, and places our finished bottled opener into a chute and out of the system.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Innovative Boring Mill System Uses FANUC Robot to Load Heavy Parts - Courtesy of Weldon Solutions

Published on Feb 28, 2014




> Boring Mill loading: FANUC Machine Tending Robots
> 
> FANUC Authorized Integrator Weldon Solutions is a leader in developing robotically automated machine tending systems for a variety of applications. This video highlights an automated boring mill system engineered by Weldon Solutions that uses a FANUC R-2000iB/165F Robot to load and unload heavy cast housings.
> 
> First, the FANUC R-2000iB robot locates a part on the inbound pallet using FANUC's iRVision 3D Area Sensor, and picks the part with its magnetic gripper. The new FANUC 3D Area Sensor is an easy to use vision tool that provides full 3D maps in one quick vision shot. The robot places the part on a re-grip station, where a fixed iRVision camera verifies the part and determines its orientation. The robot re-adjusts the part based on its orientation, so that the part is properly aligned with the boring mill load position. FANUC iRVision is crucial in determining this offset for robot pick-up and bore mill loading.
> 
> The robot moves to the bore mill, removes a bored part from the mill, and moves it to a vacuum nozzle for chip removal. The robot then loads the part from the pallet onto the bore mill fixture. Once loaded, the robot places the finished part onto an outbound pallet. This process repeats until either the inbound pallet is empty or the outbound pallet is full.
> 
> Flat boards are used to separate alternating layers of parts on the inbound and outbound pallets. If the FANUC 3D Area Sensor sees a board on the inbound pallet, the robot uses its magnetic gripper to pick up a vacuum gripper located on the workcell's Safety Fence. The robot then uses the vacuum gripper to move the board from the inbound pallet to the board pallet, and hangs the vacuum gripper back on its "hooks".
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Easy-to-use Robotic Pick & Place Packing Station: Combi Ergobot® - Courtesy of MCRI 

 Published on Apr 4, 2014




> MCRI Ergobot®
> 
> FANUC Authorized Integrator Motion Controls Robotics in partnership with Combi Packaging Systems offers this extremely intuitive and easy-to-use robotic pick and place packing system. This unique system fully automates case packing operations that may require verifying lot or serialization numbers or varying pack counts, creating retail-ready packages and automating tasks that are difficult or unsafe for humans. An intuitive user interface makes the Ergobot system easy to start up, shutdown, apply product changeover, and allows "Single TouchTM" robot cycle recovery.
> 
> The proven Ergobot system may use FANUC's new and improved long-arm LR Mate 200iD/7L robot, M10iB or M20iB robot depending on product being packed. These intelligent robots from FANUC provide maximum flexibility and throughput, and can be used when hand packing is unavailable or impractical. The Combi Ergobot is available as a new system and is fully upgradeable for companies with an existing manual Ergopack machine.
> 
> The robot cell offers adjustable tooling and integrated robotic vision that can accommodate a variety of product sizes and package configurations by adapting to multiple pick positions. The Ergobot can incorporate multiple end of arm tools with manual or automatic tool change. Single, or multiple robot configurations are available to suit required case packing rates. Automatic case erection and case sealing are standard features.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Blister Sealing System with Three FANUC Robots for Load/Unload -- Clear Automation 

Published on May 9, 2014




> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Clear Automation specializes in flexible and fixed automation equipment from single work cells to complete production lines for assembly, inspection, labeling, laser marking, dispensing and packaging. The system seen here was excellently designed and built to blister seal cosmetics products at 120 parts per minute by utilizing highly reliable robotic automation from FANUC America to load raw parts and unload the finished products.
> 
> The system starts as a series of blisters are placed onto the cosmetics part containers eight-at-a-time. Sensors check for presence of the blisters. The cosmetics, which are rapidly carried into the system on a Flexlink conveyor, are picked four-at-a-time by the first of three FANUC LR Mate Series robots. The products are placed onto an indexing conveyor where they are moved to a second FANUC LR Mate robot. This efficient robot picks the products eight-at-a-time and places them into the recently blistered containers.
> 
> Further down this main conveyor, cards are placed onto the blisters. Again, sensors are used at this station to detect the presence of the cards. The cards are heat sealed to the blisters and the barcode of each card is quickly scanned and verified. A third, ceiling-mounted FANUC LR Mate robot picks all eight products with its vacuum grippers, and places them in front of individual sensors that detect for the product in each finished package. Empty packs are sent down a reject chute, while good products are placed on an exit conveyer out of the system. This completely automated system from FANUC America Authorized Integrator Clear Automation helped to drastically eliminate mistakes and increase throughput.

----------


## Airicist

New FANUC Robot Palletizes Heavy Bags Using Robotic Vision & Robot Safeguarding Software 

Published on Jun 13, 2014




> FANUC America is proud to announce the addition of the new FANUC R-1000iA/80H robot to FANUC's series of R-1000iA robots. The five-axis FANUC R-1000iA/80H robot features an 80kg payload and a very strong wrist, making it ideal for heavy bag palletizing and case handling. This palletizing application is an excellent demonstration of this robot's features and capabilities. It starts with the robot rapidly depalletizing heavy bags onto a conveyor. Once all of the bags in the first layer have been depalletized, the robot uses FANUC iRVision to locate the bags on the pallet, and proceeds to palletize the layer of bags back onto the pallet, and the process repeats. The R-1000iA/80H robot in this system palletizes 31 bags/minute, which is the fastest for an industrial robot. Along with this new robot's strength and speed comes a compact design that makes it an excellent solution for applications where a robot is required to work in a tight workspace. Using the FANUC R-1oooiA/80H Robot can add energy efficiency to an operation as well, as this robot is more energy efficient than robots with larger payloads. Manufacturers using fewer or smaller work cells requiring less conveyance equipment, sensors and tooling will realize an additional energy advantage provided by smaller automation systems. This equates to a greener facility using less energy. In addition to vision software the robot in this system also uses FANUC's Dual Check Safety or DCS Speed and Position Check Software. DCS safety rated robot software allows robot safety features to be programmed within the robot itself, streamlining the design of the robot cell and saving significant time, money and floor space.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Axle Painting with FANUC P-50iB Paint Robots - Compass Automation

Published on Jul 11, 2014




> Robotic axle painting: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/painting-robots
> 
> FANUC America's complete range of painting robots and software solutions help manufacturers improve their paint processes. This case study example from Compass Automation shows just how utilizing FANUC paint robots can add value to a painting process.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Machine Tool Loading System with FANUC Robot - Automated Cells & Equipment 

 Published on Jul 18, 2014




> Robotic Machining
> 
> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Automated Cells & Equipment engineer uniquely designed automated machine tending solutions that incorporate FANUC robots for machine tool load and unload. ACE's MT Series Automated Machine Tenders use simple, drawer-based operation, capable of loading parts into and out of a workspace for virtually any machine tool and in multiple machine tool configurations. In this robotic machine tending application, the versatile FANUC M-20iA robot services two CNC dual spindle lathes. The system includes a total of four drawers provided for storage of raw and finished parts. The drawers are bi-directional, promoting easy access for both the operator and the robot.
> AutoDoors are provided for quick machine entry and incorporate hurricane boxes for part blow-off and residual chip removal. A blow off nozzle is integrated within the end of arm tooling, for part and chuck cleaning within the machine tool.
> After the part is processed in the hurricane box, it is then transported to the automated part washer. The FANUC M-20iA robot manipulates the part within both the wash and dry cycles for optimal part cleaning and drying. All cleaning fluids are recycled and filtered minimizing both consumable and energy usage. After the part has been cleaned and dried, it is then returned to the part drawer and a new part is picked up for processing.
> To learn more about the flexible MT Series Automated Machine Tender from FANUC Authorized Integrator Automated Cells & Equipment, please visit https://www.autocells.com.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Robot Uses 3D Vision System to Rapidly Bin Pick Plastic Bottles 

 Published on Aug 29, 2014




> This high-speed bin picking demonstration from FANUC America shows just how easy, fast and practical a robotic system can be for random bin picking.
> 
> The system starts with FANUC’s iRVision 3D Area Sensor, which uses 3D vision to locate these random plastic bottles in the storage container. This high-speed 3D vision sensor is able to provide a detailed 3D map of the bottles in one quick vision shot. The FANUC 3D Area Sensor is not only fast, it’s very easy to use, allowing bin picking setup through the iPendant in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Another technology featured in this system is FANUC’s iRVision Interference Avoidance feature, which prevents to robot and tooling from coming into contact with the storage container. All of the bottles are placed in a consistent orientation on the outgoing conveyor – This, made possible through use of FANUC iRVision 2D, which quickly detects the orientation of each bottle on the fly, before the robot places it onto the conveyor.
> 
> The robot used in this system is FANUC’s high speed M-20iA robot. This extremely versatile six-axis robot features an 1,811 mm reach, a 20 kg payload, and a hollow wrist that offers multiple functions and eliminates cable management issues. Once the M-20iA robot is finished picking all of the bottles from the first bin, it picks the empty bin and places it under the conveyor, swapping it with the full bin, and the cycle repeats.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Screw Driving System with Robotic Transfer - Craig Machinery 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Craig Machinery designs and builds automation machinery for the plastics industry, including robotic systems that incorporate FANUC robots.
> 
> This system from Craig Machinery features the versatile and compact FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot, used by Craig Machinery to transfer plastic automotive interior assembly fixtures for screw installation. The customer required installing six screws and spraying grease at two locations on the assemblies, all in under 25 seconds. The system uses two screw drivers, two spray nozzles and a slide fixture, all mounted on servo actuators, and an additional pneumatic pick & place for loading the completed assembly. This flexible system also includes an option to install a seventh screw on the side of the assembly using a third driver with no added cycle time.
> 
> Using the FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot to move the assembly fixture - instead of moving the screwdrivers - increased machine motion flexibility while simplifying the controls. Craig Machinery was also able to install the seventh side screw without adding additional costs.
> The FANUC LR Mate robot rests the EOAT fixture on a Delrin support block during the screw installs. This transfers the force through the EOAT to the support block without putting additional force on the robot.
> 
> With the use of a FANUC robot, Craig Machinery was able to exceed the cycle time requirement of less than 25 seconds – System throughput is under 21 seconds/part. Additionally, with this design the operator can load the next assembly during the screw install cycle.

----------


## Airicist

IMTS 2014 - FANUC Robot Lifts A Whole Car Body for Robotic Engine Assembly 

 Published on Sep 14, 2014




> Car body transfer: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/part-transfer-robots
> 
> FANUC America’s super-heavy payload M-2000iA robot is ideal for transferring extremely heavy items for automotive and other large component manufacturers, providing significant cost-savings benefits by eliminating the need for conventional conveyors and lifting devices.
> 
> In this demonstration, the FANUC M-2000iA/900 heavy-duty robot lifts a car body off of a rack and positions it over an engine, similar to an automotive assembly line. Two FANUC M-20iA/20M robots equipped with FANUC iRVision Error Proofing verify that the vehicle body and engine are assembled correctly. The two FANUC M-20iA/20M robots use Ethernet IP to control two DC-powered nut runners, and the robots bolt the engine into the car body. FANUC’s Dual Check Safety (or DCS) Speed and Position Check Software restricts the travel of the robots to the exact area in which they work. Once completed, the robot lifts the car body high into the air to show its strength and reach – The M2000iA/900L is capable of lifting up to 900kg, has a maximum reach of 4.7m and a 6.2m vertical stroke. The FANUC M-2000iA robot also comes in a 1200 model with a 1350kg payload option.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Robot Uses New Bin Picking Gripper & 3D Vision to Bin Pick Non-Ferrous Valves

 Published on Sep 26, 2014




> FANUC America is dedicated to the research and development of innovative products to help manufacturers achieve an easy and practical automated solution for 3D bin picking.
> 
> With this dedication in mind, FANUC America is proud to introduce the new FANUC Bin Picking Gripper and 3DA/1300 Area Sensor with high-resolution mode for greater 3D location precision. In this demonstration, a FANUC M-20iA robot equipped with the iRVision 3DA/1300 Area Sensor locates and picks randomly oriented valve parts at high speeds using FANUC’s new Bin Picking Gripper. FANUC’s 3D Area Sensors are ideal for bin picking applications, and are an easy-to-use vision tool that allow for bin picking setup through the iPendant in a matter of minutes. The FANUC 3DA/1300 Area Sensor provides 3D location of the parts in the bin, and the robot picks and places the parts on a conveyor to be transferred to a second bin.
> 
> FANUC’s new Bin Picking Gripper has a simple design, is easy to install and is extremely flexible – It has a 6kgf gripping force strong enough to securely grip parts weighing up to 2kg, and a maximum finger opening of 90mm. It can grip small to medium size parts of nearly every shape and size and in any orientation. The parts in this system are non-ferrous, so where magnetic and vacuum grippers would fail to grip these parts, FANUC’s Bin Picking Gripper can firmly grip the parts no matter the orientation. In addition, this system uses FANUC iRVision’s new Gripper Finger tool to analyze a 3D point cloud created by the 3D Area Sensor to locate areas where the gripper fingers will fit to grip a single part.
> 
> Once the bin is emptied, the robot picks the empty bin and sets it aside while the bin full of parts moves on a conveyor to the pick position beneath the 3DA/1300 Area Sensor, and the cycle repeats. FANUC America provides the most complete range of industry-leading products and technology for bin picking automation.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Case Palletizer - Kaufman Engineered System’s K6 Full-tier Palletizer with FANUC Robots 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> Robotic Palletizing
> 
> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Kaufman Engineered Systems designs, builds and installs robotic palletizing and depalletizing systems using FANUC’s palletizing robots – FANUC has the most complete line of industrial palletizing robots in the industry.
> 
> Kaufman Engineered Systems' K6 Full-tier and open tray palletizer uses three different FANUC palletizing robot models. First, this unique, custom system uses two FANUC M-710iC/50H robots for tier formation. For palletizing, Kaufman’s K6 Palletizer uses the FANUC M-410iB/450 robot with the new K6 full-tier palletizing end-of-arm-tooling. The FANUC M-410iB/140H FANUC robot with FANUC iRVision is used to pick tier sheets, slip sheets, and pallets.
> 
> The loads are stretched wrapped by the SXPA-30 Automatic Rotary-arm Stretch Wrapper, then dual load stacked. The loads are then labeled using the Kaufman KRL Robotic Labeler, which utilizes two FANUC’s LR Mate 200iD robots. Finally, the load is discharged out of the system.
> 
> No matter how big or how small the project, FANUC Authorized Integrator Kaufman Engineered Systems handles all projects with the same integrity and professional response.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC America Innovative Automation Solutions 

 Published on Oct 2, 2014




> FANUC America offers the most complete range of industry-leading products and services for CNC systems, robotics and factory automation solutions. We are dedicated to increasing the competitiveness of North and South American manufacturers by creating opportunities to help them maximize their efficiency, reliability, quality and profitability. Whether you're a small or a large manufacturer, we have a solution that will meet your specific needs.

----------


## Airicist

Approach FANUC Robots Safely with FANUC’s New DCS Fenceless Zones 

 Published on Oct 3, 2014




> FANUC America is proud to introduce a new safety feature that allows an operator to safely approach and interact with a FANUC robot – FANUC’s new Dual Check Safety Fenceless Zones.
> 
> In this demonstration, a FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot operates with no safety fences surrounding it. Instead, the robot uses FANUC Dual Check Safety (DCS) and a series of area scanners to safely monitor robot motion area and speed, and any intrusions into each zone surrounding the robot.
> 
> The FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot equipped with FANUC iRVision performs a simple pick and place operation of six randomly oriented parts. The robot uses a two-part vision cycle to locate and pick parts: First, the robot uses iRVision 2D to locate six parts on one tray. Next, the automatic teach and calibration feature for the vision camera mounted on the robot tool allows the robot to handle different styles with no calibration or frame teaching required. The robot locates, picks and places each part in a uniform orientation on a second tray.
> 
> In the new DCS Fenceless Zones, the robot moves at normal speed when no operator is in the monitored zones. If an operator approaches the slow down zone, area sensors detect the intrusion and the robot slows down. If the operator enters the robot motion area or “stop zone,” the robot comes to a complete stop. The area sensors surrounding the platform create a virtual wall around the robot, allowing an operator to load or unload parts to the part tray. This allows for convenience of easy part changeover and interaction between the operator and robot without the need for safety fences.

----------


## Airicist

Two Ultra Fast Robots Pick & Place Batteries to Form Group Patterns - FANUC America

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> FANUC America's line of industrial robots for high-speed pick and place applications is the most robust in the industry, including a variety of robot models in multiple size and payload classes to handle nearly any manufacturing application.
> 
> The high speed robotic grouping system seen here includes the super fast and agile FANUC M-1iA/0.5SL long-arm Delta Robot seen on the right, and FANUC's versatile and compact LR Mate 200iD robot on the left. This demonstration shows just how quickly and efficiently these two robots can pick and group randomly oriented parts from a conveyor.
> 
> First, FANUC's new M-1iA/0.5SL four-axis Delta Robot uses FANUC iRVision to pick random batteries from an inbound conveyor and arrange them in defined group patterns or lanes using FANUC's iRPickTool software. FANUC iRPickTool simplifies setup for line tracking systems and minimizes programming for customers with picking applications. Next, the FANUC LR Mate 200iD mini-robot picks the entire group pattern and places it on an outbound conveyor. The batteries are circulated from the outbound conveyor back to the inbound, and the cycle repeats.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Robots Arc Weld A Large Compactor Drum Using Coordinated Welding 

 Published on Oct 17, 2014




> Coordinated arc welding
> 
> FANUC America provides the most comprehensive line of industrial robots in the industry, allowing manufacturers the unique advantage of utilizing FANUC robots from all application areas to form automated solutions that help increase quality and productivity. This video demonstrates the possibilities of utilizing FANUC robots for ARC welding.
> 
> The large robot seen on the left is FANUC’s new M-900iB/360 robot – A 360 kg payload robot with a 2.65-meter reach that offers faster speeds, higher load capacity, and enhanced arm rigidity compared to the previous model. This heavy-duty payload robot is lifting and rotating a large compactor drum. The new FANUC M-900iB/360 also features a more compact and lighter mechanical unit, and can be used to lift aerospace and powertrain components, engines, truck and bus frames, castings, molded parts, glass and building materials.
> 
> The FANUC M-900iB/360 presents the compactor drum to three FANUC ARC Mate 100iC robots that are equipped with FANUC iRVision to locate the parts for welding. All four robots work in coordinated motion: The ARC Mate 100iC robots simulate welding, while the M-900iB/360 manipulates the part to maintain an optimum weld position. FANUC ARC Mate 100iC robots are innovative in that they have internal routing of their dress package. This allows the dress package to follow the motion range of the robot, and simplifies programming while eliminating concerns of bending, snagging or breaking cables. FANUC’s ARC Mate series of robots is the highest performance arc welding series in its class.
> 
> Once the weld simulation is complete, each ARC Mate 100iC robot performs iRVision TorchMate weld tip inspection. Meanwhile, the new M-900iB/360 displays its reach and strength.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC CERT Education CNC & Robot Training - IMTS 2014 Automotive Focus 

 Published on Oct 20, 2014




> This "Technology Applied" video tailored for the next generation of manufacturing professionals was filmed at IMTS 2014 and shows how FANUC America's innovative automation solutions (CNCs, robots & ROBOMACHINES) are used in the automotive industry and why students today should consider a career in manufacturing.
> 
> FANUC America's Certified (CERT) Education Training program, for schools in North America, is designed for students to graduate with the knowledge and real-world skills to be productive right out-of-the-gate on the industry's leading automation equipment. It ensures that students learn the skills that industry demands from FANUC certified instructors, using a FANUC approved curriculum on genuine FANUC equipment. The FANUC CERT program is a comprehensive manufacturing program offering CNC and robot training available to schools: high schools, trade schools, community colleges and universities with manufacturing diploma programs or STEM curriculum.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Gantry Toploader Robot Machine Tends 3 FANUC ROBODRILLs 

Published on Oct 24, 2014




> This video features a state-of-the-art gantry robot system that utilizes the new FANUC M-20iA/20MT toploader robot to load and unload three FANUC ROBODRILL Alpha-D-21MiA5 Machines. Part to part cycle time in this system is a mere 40 seconds with a machine unload/load time using Servo Doors of less than 8 seconds.
> 
> The robot uses iRVision 2D to locate a raw or machined aluminum valve body type part off of a belt conveyor and moves it to the first of three FANUC Alpha-D21MiA5 ROBODRILLs. In a high-speed synchronized motion, the ROBODRILL’s Servo Doors open while the robot moves quickly into the machine to load and unload the parts. FANUC’s Servo Doors are controlled by the auxiliary axis of the robot, enabling the robot to anticipate door opening and closing. FANUC’s Servo Doors open and close in one to two seconds, saving two to four seconds of open and close time compared to pneumatic doors.
> 
> The robot progressively loads the second and third ROBODRILLs in succession. The system features the new FANUC M-20iA/20MT robot, which is equipped with an IP67 wrist and integrated dress package through the J3 arm. It incorporates an IP67-rated dual part end-of-arm tool to exchange the raw parts for the partially machined parts. The system also features FANUC’s ROBODRILL Alpha-D21MiA5 DDR-T four-axis coordinated machining with through-spindle coolant, face and thread milling, drilling, high-speed rigid tapping, and deburring. Once the robot finishes machining a part, the cycle repeats until all of the parts are machined.
> 
> Combining FANUC high-speed Robots, Servo Doors, CNC, and ROBOMACHINEs provides an ideal solution for high-production machining. FANUC America provides the most complete range of fully automated solutions in the industry.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 31, 2014




> FANUC Assembly Robots
> 
> Utilizing industrial robotics for assembly processes can provide manufacturers with a number of unique advantages such as increased flexibility, throughput and system uptime, as well as improved part quality.
> 
> The system seen here uses FANUC’s new M-2iA/3AL long arm Delta-style robot for assembly of automotive battery cells. The robot quickly picks up the batter cells one-by-one and places them upright into an assembly magazine. The battery assembly fixture sits at a slight angle to keep the batteries upright. Once the 14 identical battery cells fill the magazine, a mechanism slides and re-circulates the batteries onto the conveyor and the process repeats.
> 
> Included in this system is FANUC’s iRVision and iRVision PickTool software, which track parts on the infeed conveyor. The new FANUC M-2iA/3AL robot is the latest addition in FANUC’s M-2iA series of high-speed Delta robots. The M-2iA/3AL long arm robot features a three-axis articulated wrist for flexible applications, providing the full articulation that no other Delta-style robot can achieve. This robot offers six axes of motion, a 3 kg payload, and also comes in a short arm model.

----------


## Airicist

Clean Room Robot Bin Picks Plastic Caps At High Speeds

 Published on Nov 7, 2014




> With a focus on continuous improvement and innovation, FANUC America researches and develops new products that help advance the expansion and refinement of automated bin picking technology.
> 
> This small part bin picking system features the new FANUC LR Mate 200iD/4SC clean room robot, used to bin pick randomly-oriented plastic bottle caps from a bin at very high speeds. The robot is equipped with FANUC’s new iRVision 3DA/400 Area Sensor, which allows the robot to see 3D location of the bottle caps in the bin. The new FANUC 3DA/400 Area Sensor is the compact version of FANUC’s iRVision 3D Area Sensor. The 3DA/400 Area Sensor is designed for use with a small or medium size FANUC robot with smaller containers. All FANUC 3D Area Sensors are equipped with a higher-resolution mode for greater 3D location precision.
> 
> The mini LR Mate 200iD/4SC clean room robot is notorious for its conveniently compact size and high speeds – It has a maximum speed of 4,000 mm/second, and includes a bottom cable exit option, making it ideal for clean room and food handling applications where a small footprint is required. The new LR Mate 200iD/4SC has an ISO Class 4 (Class 10) clean-room certification for electronics and pharmaceutical applications, and features a white FDA compliant coating. It has a stainless steel wrist and NSF-H1 grade grease on all joints to provide reliable performance in demanding production environments, including rigorous sanitation procedures.
> 
> All of the hardware and software in this system is designed by FANUC specifically for FANUC robots, allowing FANUC America to provide manufacturers with wide range of solutions to meet their production needs.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Machining Robot Loads & Unloads 2 Machine Tools Using 3D Bin Picking 

 Published on Nov 14, 2014




> FANUC America's comprehensive range of products and services provide manufacturers the unique advantage of having access to a full collection of automation solutions to help meet their production needs.
> 
> The system seen here combines robotics with machining, as FANUC America's compact yet versatile LR Mate 200iD robot automatically loads and unloads two high precision FANUC ROBODRILL Small Machining Centers to provide the highest level of efficiency and quality of parts. An LR Mate 200iD robot mounted between two FANUC Alpha-D14SiA5 ROBODRILLs uses FANUC's new iRVision 3DA/400 Small Area Sensor to automatically locate and pick randomly oriented uncut slugs from a bin. The robot proceeds to load and unload the two side-by-side ROBODRILLs until a finished part is produced.
> 
> The process starts as the robot picks the uncut slug and loads it into the first of two high-speed ROBODRILLs - seen on the left - for the first half of a machining cycle. Next, the robot unloads a partially finished part from the first ROBODRILL, and loads it into the second ROBODRILL - seen on the right - for the second half of its machining process. These FANUC ROBODRILLs feature easy automation with tight integration and easy connection with the robot. These ROBODRILLs also feature Servo Doors, which are controlled by the auxiliary axis of the robot, enabling the robot to anticipate door opening and closing. Once the machining cycle is over and a finished part is produced, the robot again unloads the first ROBODRILL and loads it with a raw part, loads the second ROBODRILL with a partially finished part, then unloads the finished part to a bin out of the system.

----------


## Airicist

Compact Robotic Machine Tender with FANUC LR Mate Robot - Automated Cells & Equipment RMT Series 

Published on Nov 21, 2014




> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Automated Cells & Equipment or ACE, provide a wide range of solutions for robotic machine tending using FANUC robots - from machining large parts to smaller machining such as the process seen in this video. This video features ACE's RMT Series Robotic Machine Tender with the fast and compact LR Mate 200iD Robot. At less than 1 meter wide, Automated Cells RMT Series Robotic Machine Tender is perfect for servicing one or two machine tools.
> 
> The 6-axis LR Mate 200iD robot with a dual end of arm tooling prepares and positions both an empty tote and a tote containing raw parts prior to machine loading. Product may also be conveyed into the cell directly on the included belt conveyors. Once the totes are positioned, the first raw part is picked by the robot and qualified at a regrip station. The robot moves with the qualified part to a position in front of the autodoor, awaiting machine entry.
> Once a part has been completed, the spindle raises and the machine table is then moved to the robot load position. The autodoor raises permitting machine entry to the robot. Once in the machine, the robot performs a part blow-off… grips the completed part… performs an additional blow off to clean part workholding… loads the raw part… and then exits the machine. The autodoor closes and the next machining cycle begins. The finished part is qualified once again prior to loading into the finished part tote.

----------


## Airicist

Fixtureless Welding and Hardfacing with Intelligent FANUC Arc Welding Robots 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> Fixtureless Arc Welding Robots: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/arc-welding-robots
> 
> In this robotic arc welding demonstration, FANUC America showcases the benefits of using fixtureless welding - an innovative solution that offers a number of benefits when compared to fixed welding.
> 
> In the demonstration, a FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L robot picks an auger tooth from an in-process rack and presents it to a iRVision-equipped camera to determine the part's orientation. The LR Mate 200iD/7L then re-grips the part at a re-grip station, during which time the FANUC ARC Mate 0iB robot - seen on the left - runs through a weld torch maintenance station.
> 
> The two robots then simulate dual-arm motion hardface welding. Fixtureless welding is a simple setup that allows for flexible positioning as well as quick changeover of parts. Now we see the weld cycle run as a live weld. After welding, the LR Mate 200iD/7L performs post-process inspection to validate hardfacing. If the inspection fails, the robot will apply additional weld material and inspect again. If the inspection passes the LR Mate 200iD/7L will place the finished part into a bin below the pick rack.
> 
> Fixtureless welding from FANUC America is a cost effective solution versus traditional fixed welding, and reduces floor space by eliminating the need for dedicated floor-mounted tooling. To learn more about FANUC America's full line of robotic arc welding solutions, please visit robot.fanucamerica.com, click on Arc Welding.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC New Automation Technology at IMTS 2014 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> In case you missed IMTS 2014, here’s a brief video overview of FANUC America's new automation technology introduced at the show (video courtesy of GIE Media):
> 
> FANUC’s 0i-F CNC is the newest generation of the Series 0i. It features seamless integration with the FANUC Series 30i controls along with other new features based on FANUC’s new platform also introduced at IMTS. The Series 0i-F CNC is capable of 11 controlled axis and 2 spindles with the addition of a loader control board that can be used for ancillary functions. FANUC’s new CNC platform has the ability to do large program management on the CNC. Additionally, the new platform includes the ability to have up to 16 GB of program storage on the CNC which is a large advancement from the 8 MB previously available. With 16 GB now available, you can run large programs without the need of a data server feeding off of the network. FANUC’s new platform also includes many features designed to improve ease of use, for example the ability to add Bluetooth connectivity to the CNC which can be used for program transfer from a tablet type device to the CNC. Additionally, Bluetooth keyboard and mouse capability have been added, allowing for easier input of data to the control system. FANUC’s new platform also includes the ability to view remote desktop on a PC; the CNC has the capability to display PC screens directly on the CNC. This enables the user to run PC programs on the CNC without adding a PC to the CNC system. Removing the PC from the system improves the reliability of the overall CNC, but still gives users the ability to run the PC programs that are required on the shop floor.
> 
> The video also features the tight integration between a FANUC robot and FANUC ROBODRILL using the latest FANUC CNC technology. In the demonstration featuring progressive robotic machining from a gantry, FANUC utilizes new Servo Door technology to integrate a FANUC servo motor into the doors of the three ROBODRILL machines to reduce cycle time and increase throughput. This system also uses FANUC's vision technology integrated between the gantry-style robot and the conveyors so there is no need for fixtures between the conveyors and robot. This enables the robot to pick up parts without any sort of fixturing between the loading and unloading of machines. Through this tight integration between the robot, CNC and ROBODRILL, FANUC is able to coordinate communication and increase throughput and cycle time for the entire operation.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Deburring System with Vision and Force Sensing - Abtex Corporation 

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> FANUC Material Removal Robots 
> 
> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Abtex Corporation, custom designs, engineers, and integrates robotic deburring systems using world-renown FANUC robots, to offer the latest in automated deburring technologies.
> 
> Abtex engineers built this system as a capabilities demonstration. It’s designed to deburr - or deburr and polish - a specific part or family of parts. In this representative application, a FANUC M-10iA robot picks randomly oriented parts from the staging nests and presents them to a FANUC iRVision camera that measures part orientation relative to the grippers. The M-10iA robot then dynamically adjusts the gripped positions to deliver the slotted edges of the parts to the elastic-bonded abrasive wheel for heavy burr removal by carefully tracing out the product’s slotted profile.
> 
> Once the heavy burr is removed, the M-10iA robot moves the part to the Abtex abrasive filament radial wheel brush for removal of the secondary burr. FANUC’s highly flexible, six-axis M-10iA robot moves work pieces to allow the deburring of multiple surfaces in a single operation. Finally, the workpiece is returned to its holder, and the arm picks up the next part to repeat the process. The system also features FANUC’s FS-15iA force sensor, which allows the robot to move along a path with specified pushing force and force direction. Using FANUC robots with force control is an excellent process for post deburring applications. When all of the parts have been deburred the robot automatically changes tools, picks up a different part, and delivers it to the radial wheel brush for deburring. When finished, the robot again changes tools and the cycle repeats.
> 
> Unattended operation allows Abtex robotic deburring systems to increase throughput substantially. For more information from FANUC America Authorized Integrator Abtex Automation and their full range of deburring solutions, call (888) 66-ABTEX, email [email protected], or visit http://www.abtex.com.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Robot Bin Picks Heavy Steel Billets Using 3D Vision - FANUC America 

Published on Jan 2, 2015




> Billet bin picking: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/picking-and-packing-robots
> 
> FANUC America continues to lead the way in the development of automated bin picking technologies that help manufacturers improve their part transfer processes with intuitive, high-speed robotics and automation.
> 
> This demonstration cell combines a FANUC robot with FANUC’s next generation 3D Vision Area Sensor to quickly and accurately bin pick steel billets and place them on a conveyor, where they are dropped into an adjacent second bin. First, the new six-axis FANUC M-20iA/35M robot picks a randomly located billet from the first bin using a sure-handed magnetic gripper. This new, strong and rigid M-20iA/30M robot from FANUC includes a 35 kg payload, 1.81 meter reach, and a hollow wrist that offers easy routing of cables and tubes, eliminating cable management issues. The robot places the billet onto a conveyor in a consistent orientation. On its way to the second bin, the billet passes through a simulated induction furnace, and is then pushed into the second bin.
> 
> The robot is able to locate and accurately pick the billets through the use of a rail-mounted FANUC iRVision 3DA/1300 Area Sensor. This FANUC 3D Area Sensor uses FANUC’s new cylinder finder function, which enables the robot to stably pick cylinders of a specified length and diameter without picking two cylinders at once or causing a failure to pick. This next-generation 3D Area Sensor from FANUC also comes equipped with a higher-resolution mode for greater 3D location precision, and uses FANUC’s iRVision Interference Avoidance feature to prevent the robot and tooling from coming into contact with the bin walls.
> 
> As soon as the robot recognizes that one bin is empty, the rail-mounted 3DA/1300 Area Sensor slides to the second bin, and the robot automatically switches to picking the second bin. All of the hardware and software in this state-of-the-art, versatile bin picking system is designed by FANUC, specifically for FANUC robots, allowing FANUC America to provide customers a wide range of solutions to meet their production needs.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-Station Grinders with FANUC CNC & Robotic Machine Tending - International Tool Machine (ITM) 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> International Tool Machine’s Rotary Transfer Grinder (or RTG) machine resembles a compact grinding cell consisting of up to five precision grinding stations, all connected by a high-speed rotary transfer mechanism. The RTG stations can be configured to grind Flutes, OD-Relief, Points, Face, Counterbores, Chamfer, Groves, Endteeth, Endface ID, flip parts, and production of parts that require multiple surfaces to be ground. With up to 21 FANUC CNC-controlled axes, setup time is fast (less than 15 minutes), making the machine economical for both large or small production runs. 
> 
> To begin the cycle, a part is presented to the loading station. ITM can provide an automated load/unload station with an integrated FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot turnkey system. The rotary table can carry up to six collets, indexing for accurate and fast part exchange from station to station. The loaded part is now at the first workstation. Next, all of the workstations perform their programmed grinding application and another part is simultaneously loaded/unloaded. The workstations can be designed and arranged in a variety of combinations depending on your application with the ability to have all stations work simultaneously. This equates to the total production time equal to the longest single operation plus transfer time, making this the perfect production machine for your tools and parts.
> 
> One RTG machine can produce a complete part, an advantage over conventional machines that usually requires three or more machines.  This reduces set-up time, cycle time, floor space requirements, as well as operator involvement. The parts are produced with the highest level of quality.  It also means that the feedrates for the shorter grinding operations can be reduced to match the cycle time for the longest operation, increasing wheel life and part quality, because finer wheels may be used to achieve higher surface finishes. 
> 
> Features and options of the RTG include direct drive motorspindles of up to 50 HP, state of the art FANUC CNC, bushings, V-block or Tailstock support, automatic wheel balancing, automatic locating probe, integrated blank oversize check, integrated quality control and FANUC Robots for loading of heavy and unique shape parts.
> 
> Next, ITM’s Universal Flute Grinder model UFG-25 is a flute grinding machine capable of straight fluting and right and left hand flutes with or without gunnose. This demonstrates the FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot loader integrated with the flute grinding process. ITM’s UFG-25 is grinding 3/8" tap blanks, 3 spiral flute with gunnose. Utilizing FANUC’s latest 6-axis LR Mate 200iD robot for loading and unloading, the tap blank is securely held between the workhead and hydraulic tailstock. This safety cage built around the robot with proximity switches connected to the doors restricting any access to the robot while it’s in automatic mode. ITM builds machines with performance, safety and reliability in mind.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Automated Electronic Connector Assembly System with FANUC Robot - Durabotics 

Published on Jan 10, 2015




> Electronic Connector Assembly: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/assembly-robots
> 
> Automation Expert and FANUC America Authorized Integrator Durabotics developed this assembly workcell to automate the process of metal contact and plastic insulator seal plug insertion into various sizes and shapes of electronic connectors. This system was specifically developed to assemble electronic connectors for the aerospace industry. However, this system can handle over 60 styles and sizes of connectors for a variety of industries. Each style and size connector can have a combination of 4 to 100 insertions of up to six different metal contacts and seal plug connectors.
> 
> The system starts when a pallet containing six connectors enters the system. Each pallet can contain all different types and sizes of connectors and these can all have different recipe combinations of contacts and seal plugs. Each pallet contains a bar code that the robotic system reads and queries a database to determine which connector styles and sizes are in that particular pallet. It also determines the recipe combination of contacts and seal plugs for each connector in the pallet.
> 
> The robot used for the assembly is the highly flexible, versatile and compact FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L long arm robot. This robot’s custom-built end effector is very unique and consists of three major sections: A vision camera with LED ring lighting, a tool changer that allows the robot to choose a variety of four end-effectors for picking and seating, and thirdly, a universal gripper for loading and unloading the full range of connector bodies on the pallet. Once the bar code scanner identifies the pallet and its connectors, the robot camera takes a photo of the first connector to verify it is the correct connector for the recipe it has received and that it matches with its recipe database. The robot picks the connector and places it into an interlocking v-design assembly station. The robot vision system again verifies part ID and orientation, and proceeds to populate the connector with metal contacts and seal plugs according to the recipe.
> 
> The FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L robot is picking contacts and seal plugs from any of three backlit shaker table feeders that shake and spread the parts enough to allow the robot vision system to see isolated parts. This system has three shaker table feeders, but Durabotics can expand it to six feeders, all of which can hold one or more parts and can advance, retract, flip or spread the parts. The robot controller, vision system and PLC work with the on-board PLC on each feeder to spread parts so the robot can see them.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Automated Depalletizing System Uses FANUC Robots for Complex Depalletizing - PASCO 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Palletizing robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized Integrator PASCO, based in St. Louis, Missouri, has been designing, manufacturing and servicing automated palletizing systems for nearly 40 years. PASCO provides custom engineering solutions for the most demanding applications.
> 
> One recent challenge was to design and build an automated depalletizing solution capable of achieving a rate of 10-12 layers/minute, including the possibility to handle mixed-layer pallets, and up to 20,000 SKUs. The delivered system is comprised of two FANUC robotic cells fed by a main infeed system with two conveyor lines capable of accumulating and indexing 35 loaded pallets. Bar code readers pass load information to the WMS. The twin FANUC M-410i series of four-axis articulated palletizing robots each provide a 700kg payload and sufficient reach for the project requirements. FANUC is the world leader in robotic palletizing, providing the widest range of payload and reach options and the fastest palletizing robots in the industry.
> 
> Schmalz provided PASCO with a patented vacuum end-of-arm tool that enables handling of the wide array of SKUs with both top suction and global vacuum augmented by mechanical clamping. This unique system is capable of picking a large variety of layers with disparate heights and weights, with or without a slip sheet, thus eliminating the need for a remote station. Depalletized layers are conveyed downstream to the print and labeling system. Today, layer picking is a key element in the logistics chain for high-volume distributors.
> 
> The PASCO Depalletizing System can be designed to satisfy the unique requirements and demands of your distribution system no matter how complex or difficult. In addition to depalletizing systems, PASCO offers an array of palletizing systems for bags, pails, drums and cases, utilizing robotic or conventional technologies that best meet your exacting standards. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized Integrator PASCO, please visit https://pascosystems.com.

----------


## Airicist

FOERSTER Robotic Testing and Inspection Stations with FANUC LR Mate 200iD Robot 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> Robotic inspection & testing
> 
> In order to optimize your quality process, FOERSTER, a FANUC America Authorized Integrator, creates state-of-the-art systems utilizing advanced FANUC robotic technology that is fast, accurate and reliable for non-destructive testing of metal component parts.
> 
> Customization is key when determining exactly what types of components need tested. FOERSTER designs the appropriate FANUC robot test station for your application. These systems can be customized and configured to meet even the most demanding specifications for virtually any industry. Each station can be set up to use any FOERSTER Eddy Current instrument, to test for crack detection, heat treat inspection and gauging. The test cell, along with your desired FOERSTER testing equipment, would include a multitude of varying robotic machinery. This test station uses a complete multi-axis FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot to handle both component transferring and testing. The machinery and technology used is dependent on your particular application and product. The FOERSTER STATOGRAPH ECM and MAGNATEST D non-destructive testing technologies are used to check for cracks and heat treat results. FOERSTER can also provide remote access to the system for any type of commissioning and troubleshooting. The operator interface can be accessed the same way, giving the FOERSTER technical support team the ability to assist with the operation or resolve programming issues. Resolving issues remotely translates to saving the customer valuable time and money.
> 
> Each test station follows a simple process for each component. Visual inspection technology is applied to identify the component. Based on the part ID, the correct test parameters are automatically selected. The highly versatile FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot loads the component into test position and inspects even the most complex of contours. Differential eddy-current probes are used for inspection while the unique clearance compensation function ensures reliable evaluation. Test reports with piece count and quality statistics are available for each test request.
> 
> FOERSTER, a FANUC America Authorized Integrator, is the proven name in safety-critical component testing. From design of your application-specific system, to their ongoing support of your needs, FOERSTER sets the industry standard. In an industry where exacting science is critical, FOERSTER delivers innovative solutions without compromise. And the efficient, accurate and reliable robotic test cell using state-of-the-art robotic technology from FANUC America is backed by world-renowned technical service and support. To inquire about this system or to learn more, please contact FOERSTER today, or visit http://www.foerstergroup.com.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Screw Driving System with Screw Inspection for Automated Assembly 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> FANUC America’s new M-1iA/1H three-axis Delta-style robot is an excellent solution for assembly applications that require compact workstations and an extremely fast and accurate robot where no wrist rotation is required.
> 
> Screw driving is one such ideal application for the new FANUC M-1iA/1H Delta robot. In this system, the robot picks individual screws from a screw feeder and uses a nut runner to drive the screws into four points on a terminal box for assembly. Once all four screws are in place, the terminal opens, the screws fall through and the cycle repeats. This helps display the speed and repeatability of the robot and system.
> 
> The flash of red light is the robot’s FANUC iRVision-equipped camera taking a snapshot of the screw pickup area to make sure that a screw is present, it’s precise location, and that no obstacles are in the way. It verifies this information using FANUC iRVision Inspection and Error Proofing Software before moving in to pick up a screw. It takes just minutes to setup an application using this FANUC iRVision Inspection system – No camera calibration is required.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Pail Palletizing System with FANUC Palletizing Robot - PASCO 

Published on Feb 6, 2015




> fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/palletizing-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized Integrator PASCO has been designing, manufacturing and servicing automated palletizing systems for nearly 40 years.
> 
> PASCO offers unique robotic solutions for pail palletizing designed to operate 24/7 with minimal supervision and operation. This system includes a fully automatic pallet dispenser that can handle multiple pallet sizes. Pallet centering and squaring is used to ensure that the pallet is in the correct place for the robot.
> 
> This system has three infeed production lines but only two products that need to be palletized. The middle line can run either product, depending on demand. This system from PASCO utilizes a diverting conveyor to align whichever product is in the middle production line onto the correct palletizing infeed. Pails pass through a bail orientation device to ensure all bails are uniform when the pails are palletized. A clamshell pail-centering device ensures that the pail is properly nested for the FANUC M-410iC/185 robot to make a clean pick. The four-axis FANUC M-410iC/185 – FANUC’s latest in its industry leading line of palletizing robots – includes a 185 kg payload, 3,140 mm reach, and is capable of performing 1,700 standard palletizing cycles/hour, making it the fastest palletizing robot in its class.
> 
> PASCO designed a mechanical two-pick end of arm tool for the system. Both lines can run independently of each other, using different pallet sizes and patters. Everything seen here was engineered, manufactured and tested at PASCO headquarters in St. Louis, Missouri. To learn more about FANUC Authorized Integrator and robotic palletizing expert PASCO, please visit https://pascosystems.com.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Welding Robots Race to Display New Software that Helps Improve Robot Speed 

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> FANUC America’s Gakushu or Learning Vibration Control Software maximizes robot speed and reduces robot cycle time while smoothing motion and maintaining the taught path. In this automotive spot welding demonstration of Learning Vibration Control software (or LVC), two LVC-equipped robots on the right square off against the same two robot models performing the same welds on the left in a race to finish the welds first. The LVC-equipped robots on the right have a distinct advantage however, as they’ve learned the characteristics of their programmed paths and have been able to speed them up with smoother motion through FANUC’s new wireless LVC software. FANUC’s new wireless LVC makes it easier and requires less time to teach the robots. Motion cycle time is reduced by up to 15% with the added benefit of smoother overall motion.
> 
> The demonstration also highlights FANUC’s intelligent interference check, which automatically determines shared workspaces to avoid collisions. This option is extremely valuable and cost-effective in high-density cells where multiple robots work together.
> 
> FANUC LVC is ideal for manufacturers looking to increase production – Whether it’s eliminating a system bottleneck, or increasing overall line rate, this revolutionary product can help without large investments in capital equipment.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Delta Robot Deburrs A Machined Casting Using Force Control 

Published on Feb 20, 2015




> Machined cast deburring: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/material-removal
> 
> Utilizing an industrial robot with force control from FANUC America is an excellent solution for post-machining deburring applications. This demonstration displays the ability to adapt to casting variations in machined parts using robotic deburring.
> 
> In the demonstration, FANUC’s M-3iA/6A six-axis delta-style robot uses a FANUC iRVision camera to select three positions on a machined casting to establish a base frame. The robot uses iRVision to develop an edge profile from the real part to create a new robot program. No two parts are the same, so this unique feature accounts for the number of part variations that may occur from different parts including a core shift, part size variations or undersized parts. This feature eliminates the need for manual intervention and significantly reduces time required to create new programs for the parts.
> 
> The robot uses the program to debur the part, carefully tracing the path while using FANUC’s FS-15iA Force Sensor. The FANUC FS-15iA Force Sensor allows the robot to move along a path with a specified pushing force and force direction. Once the deburring cycle finishes, the robot shifts the machined casting to show that it can account for the changes in the part’s location.

----------


## Airicist

Long Arm Welding Robot Welds A Utility Terrain Vehicle (UTV) Frame 

Published on Feb 27, 2015




> UTV frame welding: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/arc-welding-robots
> 
> Designed for welding large parts such as utility terrain vehicle frames or UTVs, the new six-axis FANUC M-710iC/12L robot offers a compact body, a large work envelope, and industry-leading motion range with a 3,123 mm reach.
> 
> In this demonstration of the new FANUC M-710iC/12L robot’s capabilities, the robot works together with a FANUC two-axis positioner to weld a UTV frame. This demonstration highlights coordinated motion between the positioner and robot - The two-axis positioner moves the UTV frame while the FANUC M-710iC/12L simulates welding.
> 
> The new FANUC M-710iC/12L robot features a very slim hollow arm and wrist, which help minimize interference with welding torches, allowing for worry-free dress-out solutions. The robot also comes equipped with covered motors, enabling it to adapt to severe work environments. This new robot is the latest in FANUC’s M-710i Series of industrial robots, world-renown for their versatility and ability to handle nearly any manufacturing application.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Top Loader Packaging System for Aerosol Cans - Pearson Packaging Systems 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




> Robotic packaging aerosol cans: FANUC Picking and Packaging Robots
> 
> Pearson Packaging Systems – A FANUC America Authorized Integrator – specializes in secondary packaging machines that erect, pack, seal and palletize. The system seen here is Pearson Packaging Systems’ Robotic Partition Inserter and Top Loader for aerosol cans.
> 
> The system starts at a CE25-T Case Erector. This case erector erects cases that are then conveyed to the Robotic Partition Inserter (RPI), which supports multiple partition and case sizes. A case is sequenced into position in the RPI. Flap spreaders and partition guides actuate into the case. A FANUC M-10iA/10S robot picks a partition from the magazine, erects it and places it into each case. The flap spreaders and partition guides retract, and the case is conveyed to the Robotic Top Loader (RTL). The FANUC robot’s soft grip end of arm tooling with auto changeover picks two sets of 12 aerosol cans to fill the cases. Aerosol cans arrive at the RTL in single lanes with each product in a puck. Pucks that have products in them are diverted into multiple lanes via a lane diverter. Product guides are lowered into place above the case, then the FANUC M-10iA/10S robot picks up half of a case of product and places it into the partition in the case through the product guides. The robot’s end of arm tolling can support odd shaped can tops by gripping the side of the can.
> 
> The product guide is then raised, and the case moves to the next load position where the product guides are lowered back into the case. The second set of product is then loaded into the partition in the case through the product guides. Full cases are then sequenced out of the RTL and conveyed to the CS25-T Case Sealer for sealing.
> 
> Pearson Packaging Systems’ Robotic Top Loader family utilizes FANUC robots to offer flexible and reliable carton and case loading capabilities for a variety of product styles and pack patterns into cartons, cases and trays. To learn more about FANUC Authorized Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems and their full line of automated packaging solutions, please visit http://www.pearsonpkg.com

----------


## Airicist

Blister Pack Loading System Uses FANUC Robot for Flexible Part Feeding 

Published on Mar 14, 2015




> Robotic blister packing: FANUC Picking and Packaging Robots
> 
> Authorized FANUC America Integrator Inventek Engineering, working with Blisterpak Inc. developed a fully automated flexible solution for loading products into blister packaging equipment. A FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot with iRVision was integrated with a flexible part feeding system and the products to be packaged were delivered into a Starview blister packaging machine.
> 
> In this demonstration of the equipment, two different pens are randomly presented via the flexible part feeder. The iRVision camera locates each pen, distinguishing the solid blue pen from the blue and silver pen. A vacuum cup gripper is used to pick each pen. Orientation of the product into the blister is often critical in blister packing operations. Here we can see that the correct orientation of each pen into its corresponding blister is easily maintained. Once the pens are placed into the blisters, the machine is signaled to rotate to the next sealing station, exposing additional blisters to be filled by the robot.
> 
> The automated loading platform developed by Inventek Engineering can easily and quickly accommodate different products. Examples include many different types and styles of pens and markers, cosmetics such as lipstick, eye shadow and blush, electronic parts, such as memory sticks, hand held devices and batteries, and many more. Running a new or different part solely requires that the iRVision software be “trained” on the new part - a simple and quick process. The simplicity of the design means no mechanical set up is required, and new parts can easily be introduced into the packaging operation.
> 
> The system is compactly designed to occupy a minimum amount of floor space, but still provides full access to the blister packaging equipment. For additional information please contact FANUC America Authorized Integrator Inventek Engineering at 714-520-1504 or visit the company’s websites at https://www.inventekengineering.com and http://www.blisterpak.com.

----------


## Airicist

Retort Tray Packaging System with Robotic Tray Loading – Pearson Packaging Systems 

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> Retort tray loading: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/picking-and-packing-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems specializes in secondary packaging systems that erect, pack, seal and palletize. The system seen here is Pearson Packaging Systems’ Robotic Retort Tray Packaging System.
> 
> The system process starts as the robot finishes loading up a finished stack of trays. While the robot finishes the job, a new stack of empty trays on a base plate move into the robot’s cell through a light curtain. The FANUC M-710iC/70 70kg-payload robot picks the first empty tray off the top and places it on the full tray loading station. This movement is repeated for each subsequent tray. The stack of empty trays is lifted, and the base plate transfers to the full tray loading station. During the tray loading cycle the stack of full trays is lowered back down onto the base plate.
> 
> Before the products reach the robot, they pass through a conditioning and measuring conveyor that operates by first passing the product through a series of spring-loaded, driven rollers to even out the product. The products then pass through a smooth top and bottom conveyor. A sensor is used to determine consistency and product height. Any product that is oversized or thicker on one side or the other by ?” or more is rejected using a check weigher reject system. Good product is conveyed to the index conveyors and into the system where the versatile FANUC M-710C/70 robot picks product three-at-a-time and loads them into the retort trays. Once a stack of trays is full, the stack is moved out of the system through a light curtain.

----------


## Airicist

New Palletizing Robot Uses Vision to Read QR Codes and Accurately Palletize Boxes 

Published on Mar 27, 2015




> Palletizing robots: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/palletizing-robots
> 
> FANUC America’s latest addition to the robust M-710iC Series of robots is the new FANUC M-710iC/45M robot. This versatile robot offers a compact size and wrist, six axes, a 2.6m reach, and a heavy-duty 45kg payload. The M-710iC/45M is best in its class for payload, wrist inertia, and reach for maximum system throughput.
> 
> In this demonstration of the new FANUC M-710iC/45M, the robot is used in a palletizing operation to palletize and depalletize boxes from two different infeed stations. In addition to displaying the robot - its speed and high system throughput – this demonstration includes two types of robot vision systems unique to FANUC industrial robots.
> 
> First, the flash of light seen on the boxes is FANUC’s iRVision 3DA/1300 Area Sensor, used to identify any layers that may be poorly stacked. If a box is askew, the 3D Area Sensor communicates the information to the robot for depalletizing. The second vision source is FANUC iRVision 2D, which is used to read QR codes applied to the cases for identification. The cost of processing packages is growing quickly in warehousing operations. In addition, FANUC Dual Check Safety Speed and Position Check Software restricts the travel of the robot to the exact area in which it works.
> 
> Robotic systems such as this are designed and built to handle the needs for fast-paced palletizing applications.

----------


## Airicist

> Robotic magazine loader for beverage line automation - pearson packaging sPublished on Apr 6, 2015
> 
> Beverage magazine loading: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/industries-we-serve/food-grade-robots-and-beverage-robots
> This Robotic Magazine Loader (or RML) System from FANUC America Authorized Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems uses a series of automated processes including robotic automation from FANUC America in a high-speed beverage line.
> 
> The RML system process starts as full pallets of half slotted containers (or HSC) are dropped off by a forklift to an inbound conveyor. A full pallet conveyor enters the system through light curtains to the depalletizing location. The FANUC R-2000iB/100H robot uses a suction gripper to remove the top corrugated slip sheet and places it in a dunnage stand. These slip sheets will be removed by a forklift, eliminating the need for a pallet.
> 
> Next the FANUC robot moves to the full pallet and removes a single HSC case. Each pallet location feeds two BE60 magazines with integral loading device. The robot briefly grabs the first HSC with its suction gripper and moves it away from the rest of the stack just slightly, so it can clamp onto the HSC. Once the FANUC robot has the HSC is its gripper, it drops it off to one of the two BE60 magazines with integral loading device. This automatic carrier magazine loader works by rotating a full HSC while containing the carriers and places them in a magazine. Once the magazine has been loaded, the empty HSC is rotated back up and the FANUC robot pushes it to the side, allowing for placement of the full HSC into the modified magazine. The FANUC robot uses its unique dual purpose end-of-arm tool to pick up the empty HSC and disposes of it on a dunnage conveyor located within reach of the robot.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Certified Education Robot Training (CERT) Cart for Robotic Pick & Place 

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> fanucamerica.com/CERT
> 
> FANUC America offers a range of STEM training platforms designed to train instructors and students at high schools, trade schools, community colleges, and universities in the latest automation technologies from FANUC. These products are a part of FANUC America's CERT Training Program for FANUC CNC, industrial robot and ROBODRILL machining.
> 
> This FANUC M-1iA robotic CERT training cart features the ultra-fast and compact FANUC M-1iA/0.5A six-axis Delta Robot. This unique parallel-link Delta Robot is used for a variety of manufacturing applications such as assembly and high-speed pick and place. In this application, the FANUC M-1iA is used to pick randomly-oriented keys from a tray fixture and place them into a nested fixture. The robot locates the keys through the use of FANUC iRVision, picks them one-by-one, and places them into and out of the tray at very high speeds.
> 
> FANUC CERT cells address the growing need for certified workers in advanced automation. Adding FANUC's CERT program to a school's STEM curriculum has become crucial as more companies incorporate automation into their manufacturing operations. Upon completion of a FANUC CERT program, not only will students receive industry-recognized certification, they'll receive the real-world training needed for a high paying career in advanced manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Top Loader for Carton/Case Packing with FANUC Robot – Pearson Packaging Systems 

Published on May 1, 2015




> Robots for Packaging: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/industries-we-serve/food-grade-robots-and-beverage-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems specializes in secondary packaging machines that erect, pack, seal and palletize. The system seen here is a carton to case packaging system – part of Pearson’s Robotic Top Loader or RTL family of systems.
> 
> The system starts at Pearson’s CE15-T Case Erector, an erector that can produce 15 cases per minute. Once erected, the cases are conveyed into the Robotic Top Loading cell where a FANUC M-10iA robot will load the empty cases with cartons of food product. The highly articulated FANUC M-10iA robot rapidly top loads food cartons into the empty cases by picking and placing a layer of food cartons into the case and repeating the sequence until the case is full. Food cartons are collated into groups of three before reaching the robot pick station. The robot’s articulation is used to place the food cartons into the cases instead of using traditional flap control.
> 
> Full cases are transferred from the Pearson RTL system to the CS15-T Case Sealer where cases are sealed at 15 cases per minute by tape enclosure. Pearson’s RTL family offers flexible and reliable carton and case loading capabilities. With fast, pre-programmed changeovers, customizable end-of-arm tooling, fully-interlocked guarding and reliable FANUC robotic integration, the RTL family of products can easily and safely pack a variety of product styles and pack patterns into cartons, cases and trays.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Laser Marking System with FANUC LR Mate Robot – LNA Laser Technologies 

Published on May 8, 2015




> Robotic laser marking: http://www.lnalaser.com
> 
> Do you need a fully automated industrial laser marking system? Industry leader LNA Laser Technology can help customers maximize production throughput with cutting edge solutions in laser technology for manufacturing. FANUC America Authorized Integrator LNA Laser provides customers with automated, high-speed laser marking solutions.
> 
> The combination of FANUC’s world-leading robotic automation solutions along with LNA Laser’s expertise in high-performance lasers and applications provides LNA customers with lower manufacturing costs, and vastly improved throughput, repeatability, and resolution. The compact, six-axis FANUC LR Mate 200iD/4S short-arm robot used in this system can be taught an unlimited number of routines to efficiently perform multiple tasks, regardless if the project is laser marking, welding or cutting.
> 
> LNA Laser also provides standard manual-load desktop laser markers, XYZ 3-axis workstations, rotary table systems, and rotary indexing stages for marking cylindrical parts. Whatever your application may require, LNA Laser has a tailored solution to meet customers’ production needs.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Aerospace Blade Profiling & Blending with FANUC Robot & Force Sensing – AV&R

Published on May 22, 2015




> Aerospace blade profiling: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/material-removal
> 
> At this year’s FANUC Authorized System Integrator (or ASI) Conference, four finalists were selected for the 2014 Innovative System of the Year Award. After each of the four finalists presented their system, the ASI audience of more than 300 attendees voted for the most innovative system. The winner of this year’s 2014 Innovative System of the Year Award as voted by FANUC America’s ASI group is AV&R Aerospace’s Blade Profiling and Blending System.
> 
> This innovative system has helped the Maintenance Repair and Overhaul (or MRO) market meet the strict tolerances demanded for improved aerodynamics on blades and vanes for jet engines. The system re-profiles blades and vanes according to original part design, reaching a tolerance of plus-minus 37.5 microns (or 1.5 thousands of an inch). 
> 
> The robotic profiling system created by AV&R Aerospace fulfills the needs of MRO factories by recreating high precision elliptical profiles on used blades and vanes as if they were new without removing parent material. In order to obtain such tight tolerances, AV&R Aerospace’s team developed adaptive and closed-loop capabilities, coupled with final leading and trailing edge inspection.
> 
> The system uses FANUC America’s versatile and compact LR Mate 200iD robot and the FANUC FS-15iA Force Sensor to profile blades. The force sensor is able to detect the force applied on the part when the blending on the belt sander is completed. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

FANUC CO2 Laser Sources & CNC with Integrated Laser Control Functions

Published on May 27, 2015




> FANUC Laser Solutions
> 
> Take advantage of the market leader’s expertise in high-quality laser applications with FANUC’s completely integrated solution: Specifically designed CO2 laser sources from 1 to 6 kW, CNC with integrated laser control functions for 2-D and 3-D laser cutting machines, CNCs to control combined punching and laser cutting machines, and high-performance servo drive systems – all together in an optimized interfaced laser package. FANUC’s laser applications provide industry leading performance and reliability in the dusty, high-vibration environment of even the most challenging fabricating shops.
> 
> One supplier – one contact for laser source, CNC and servo drives.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Painting System for Multiple Part Variations * AGT Robotics Self-Learning Technology (SLT)

Published on May 29, 2015




> FANUC America Authorized Integrator AGT Robotics? innovative ?Self-Learning Technology? (or SLT) makes one-of-a-kind product production possible. This robotic cell built with SLT combines robotics, 3D scanners and powerful trajectory generation software into a simple, easy-to-use production cell without the need for robot programming. SLT is the ultimate solution in flexibility for a wide variety of processes including cutting, welding, gouging, grinding, painting and many more.
> 
> In this video case study of a Self-Learning Technology system, AGT Robotics provided a complete robotic painting solution for a customer whose custom ceiling panels required painting. The project challenge included painting 80 different styles of 24-by-24-inch custom-made panels in one hours' time. 
> 
> AGT Robotics implemented a FANUC M-710iC/20L long arm robot, equipped with FANUC iRVision and 3D scanners, to automatically generate collision free robot painting paths. After each randomly-shaped tile is scanned, SLT generates a custom paint path. The panels move on to the paint application where the FANUC robot executes the painting process by following the path created by the scan. The robot uses two painting guns * one gun for edges and the other for the main surface. The end-user was able to accomplish the 80 unit/hour rate and increase quality and efficiency in the paint application by utilizing the SLT robotic technology.
> 
> AGT Robotics' ?Self-Learning Technology? makes one-of-a-kind production possible! For more information, please visit agtrobotics.com.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 5, 2015




> fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/industries-we-serve/food-grade-robots-and-beverage-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Delkor’s MSP-200 Case Packing System offers manufacturers a clean-sheet approach to case packing with the capability to pack pouches in the latest shelf-ready cases as well as traditional interleaved shippers. This system was a finalist for FANUC America’s Innovative System of the Year.
> 
> A combination of innovative, high-speed FANUC robots working together in the MSP-200 eliminates “hard automation,” simplifying changeover and increasing flexibility. With the MSP-200, changeovers between traditional interleaved shippers and shelf-ready packages such as the new patents pending Delkor Cabrio Case® are five to eight minutes long - a fraction of the time it takes traditional equipment to change over.
> 
> The MSP-200 incorporates the best of both worlds; a vision-guided FANUC M-2iA Delta-style robot accepts skewed or misaligned pouches, and a FANUC M-710iC robot that accurately places pouches deep into one of the many popular shelf-ready case designs or standard shippers. The FANUC M-2iA robot precisely groups pouches for the FANUC M-710iC, which has the payload to incorporate servo-driven interleaving capability directly into the end of arm tool, further simplifying the system.
> 
> By integrating the robots directly with the proven Delkor Trayfecta case former and the Delkor Capstone case closer, floor-space requirements are reduced, and the case is controlled in a servo-driven lugged conveyor from the time it is formed to the time it is discharged from the system. This approach saves space and improves efficiency when compared to systems that use separate pieces of equipment. The unique Delkor MSP-200 offers customers a one-stop solution for proven case forming and closing equipment coupled with a dependable robotic loading solution in a single space-saving footprint. To learn more, please visit https://www.delkorsystems.com.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic System for Deburring & Milling Motorcycle Wheels – Acme Manufacturing

Published on Jun 12, 2015




> This FANUC Innovative System of the Year Award Finalist from Acme Manufacturing uses robotic processes for milling and deburring of nine different styles of aluminum motorcycle wheels. A major challenge in developing the system was to be able to identify the nine different wheel types being loaded into the system from the nine separate die cast machines.
> 
> The original process was extremely repetitive, labor intensive and exhausting. 15 total manual finishers were used for the process. Acme was able to successfully automate the process through the use of two FANUC R-2000iB/210F robots for gate removal, and four FANUC M-710iC robots for milling and deburring. Additionally, six FANUC iRVision cameras are used in the system of part identification and process alignment. 
> 
> The system starts as the aluminum motorcycle wheels are randomly presented into the system. FANUC iRVision identifies the parts and key process variables are carried out for all operations. A FANUC R-2000iB/210F picks a wheel and manipulates it through an Acme designed cut-off saw for gate and sprue removal. This includes carbide saw performance monitoring. Upon completion, the robot feeds the wheel to the two FANUC M-710iC milling and deburring robots.
> 
> These robots grab the wheels and present them to an iRvision system used for unique tool frames since each part has a different casting variation. The robot moves the wheel to a fixed mill, which removes flash and qualifies the surface finish for compliant deburring operation. Laser tool monitoring is used for quality control. Finally, the finished wheels are conveyed out of the system. This robotic system from Acme Manufacturing produces one finished wheel every 34 seconds. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator, please visit https://www.acmemfg.com.

----------


## Airicist

Pharmaceutical Cartoning System with Robotic Pick & Place - Trans Automation Technologies

Published on Jun 19, 2015




> Pharmaceutical bottle packaging: Medical & Pharmaceutical Automation
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Trans Automation Technologies was tasked to develop an automatic cartoning system for small pharmaceutical bottles. The system would reform a process that was erratic and inconsistent with an automated process that could provide reliability and consistent rates of packaging over 90 bottles per minute.
> 
> Trans Automation Technologies was able to provide an automated system to meet their customer’s needs. This reliable system starts as the small pharmaceutical bottles enter on a pre-feeder conveyor with a bulk hopper. A vibratory bowl feeder feeds the individual bottles upright into custom conveyors with line controls. A dual-sided auto-labeler applies labels to the bottles. Then, a camera with dual-sided vision inspects both sides of the bottles to verify tamper band presence and proper label orientation.
> 
> The bottles continue down the line to a gripper belt “bottomless” conveyor. The bottles are picked and placed into their packaging by FANUC’s high-speed M-1iA/0.5S four-axis delta-style robot. In addition to it’s unique speed and efficiency, the FANCU M-1iA robot’s compact size is a benefit to this system, minimizing its overall footprint. The FANUC M-1iA delta robot consistently provides packaging speeds of more than 90 bottles per minute. 
> 
> Finally, a camera system verifies that cartons are full prior to closure, and the horizontal carton erector closes the cartons. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Trans Automation Technologies, please visit http://www.transautotech.com.

----------


## Airicist

RPC Robotic Palletizing Cell with FANUC Palletizing Robot - Pearson Packaging Systems

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> Robotic palletizing: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/palletizing-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems’ RPC Robotic Palletizing Cell is a custom solution for specific project requirements and plant layouts. It features a multi-axis FANUC M-410iC palletizing robot, making Pearson’s RPC a highly flexible and reliable operation. 
> 
> In this demonstration, sealed cases enter the RPC on a conveyor from three product infeeds, to be palletized onto two pallet build stations. Full cases are transferred from the length parallel to flow to width parallel to flow when conveying into the RPC. This system features a multi-purpose end of arm tool to pick the cases, as well as slip sheets and pallets. The FANUC M-410iC Palletizing Robot picks a bottom sheet from a slip sheet rack and places it on a pallet. It grabs the pallet with slip sheet and places it on the appropriate pallet load build station.
> 
> The packages arrive from the infeed conveyor traveling width parallel to flow, where they are accumulated into a partial pallet load. The packages are then conveyed into the pick area, where the awaiting FANUC M-410iC Palletizing Robot picks the required number of packages based on pallet pattern and case rate. Once a pallet is complete, the load is transported out of the RPC through a light curtain and the sequence repeats. Full loads are transferred into a pallet accumulation conveyor, and then transferred to an existing stretchwrapper.
> 
> Fast, pre-programmed changeovers and customizable end-of-arm tooling allow the RPC to easily palletize a variety of products and pallet patterns. To learn more, or to request further information about Pearson Packaging Systems’ RPC Robotic Palletizing System, please visit http://www.pearsonpkg.com.

----------


## Airicist

Il robot collaborativo Fanuc CR35ia

Published on Apr 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 2, 2015




> Board palletizing system: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/palletizing-robots
> 
> This sheet and board handling robot cell was designed by Motion Controls Robotics to stack large panels of varying width, thickness and weight. Any flat panel product can be handled including poly-iso insulating board, drywall, cement board, wood paneling, door slabs, and specialty flat panel products.
> 
> The system includes two FANUC M-410iC robots with end of arm tool that utilize vacuum suction cups with zoned vacuum capabilities. The end of arm tool was developed using extruded aluminum to keep it flexible and lightweight. On-the-fly adjustments and zoned vacuum cups allow this system to run a variety of widths and board sizes.
> 
> A conveyor system is used to align the boards as they come in from the cutting area. This allows up to four boards at a time to be picked and stacked. Each robot also has access to separate stack stations for non-conforming, or rejected material.
> 
> Boards can be rotated 180 degrees to keep stacks neat in applications where board thickness may vary from side to side.  Boards can be stacked onto pallets or runners.  A separate robot can be provided to move pallets or runners into the palletizing position while the palletizing robot continues to work, uninterrupted. The system shown is capable of board speed of approximately 225 feet per minute, and systems are available to service 300+ feet per minute board speed depending on board size and other handling requirements.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Automated Press Assembly Machine with Robotic Transfer for Geared Shafts - Compass Automation

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> Geared shaft assembly: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/assembly-robots
> 
> This automated press assembly system was developed for a customer by FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Compass Automation to assemble two varieties of geared shafts. 
> 
> Parts are transferred between different assembly operations by a FANUC M-10iA robot. First, the FANUC robot picks a shaft from the in-feed cart. The robot transports the shaft to a snap-ring assembly station, where a snap-ring is assembled into the snap-ring groove. Next, the robot finds the orientation of the keyway - one of the more complex challenges of the system. The FANUC robot rotates the gear into the shaft, and once the keyway is found the robot nests down, then transports the part to the assembly press. 
> 
> At the assembly press, a pick and place presents a key, and the press assembles the key to the shaft. After key assembly, the robot orients the part vertically, so that the gear and bearing(s) can be assembled to the shaft. This application required a great deal of robotic dexterity. To meet this requirement, Compass Automation equipped the FANUC robot with a number of tools in order to enable it to pick the different part components. 
> 
> After gear/bearing assembly, the robot either moves the assembly to the out-feed cart (assembly 1), or moves the part to the washer and nut assembly station, where a washer is placed, and a nut runner torques a nut into position on the end of the shaft. After washer/nut assembly, the finished assembly is placed on the out-feed cart. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Plasma Gouging System – GougeMaster from AGT Robotics

Published on Jul 17, 2015




> Robotic plasma gouging: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/arc-welding-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator AGT Robotics’ GougeMaster is an easy-to-use, versatile Robotic Plasma-Arc Gouging Solution. It can be used for applications such as vertical gouging, back gouging, weld metal removal, overlay and hard facing removal, weld preparation, and defect reparation. Fast and secure, GougeMaster is the perfect gouging solution for pressure vessels and piping, bridge fabrication, windmill towers, and any application where high volume back gouging is required.  This robotic solution drastically reduces post-gouging cleanup time, and reduces noise and fume rates. Additionally, it provides extremely constant and high-quality gouged grooves through the use of FANUC’s highly reliable ARC Mate 100iC arc welding robot.
> 
> AGT’s robotic plasma-arc gouging system has a number of unique advantages when compared to other methods of gouging, such as air carbon-arc gouging, mechanized air carbon-arc gouging or automatic plasma-arc gouging. GougeMaster can perform on a variety of materials including steel, aluminum, and many more. It can gouge with no limits on groove length or width and up to a 38-millimetre depth with a U-shaped or 20-degree sidewall angle groove.
> 
> For more than 20 years, FANUC America Authorized System Integrator AGT Robotics has provided flexible robotic systems for the metal industry. Their expertise of this industry considerably improves their customer’s productivity and product quality. To learn more about AGT Robotics please visit https://agtrobotics.com

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Wrap-Around Case Packing System - Brenton Engineering

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> Case packing bottles: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/picking-and-packing-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Brenton Engineering specializes in developing end-of-line packaging solutions for a variety of industries. In this video a system comprised of Brenton Engineering’s Series 100 Case Packing frame with four FANUC M-20iA robots make up a case packing solution for continuously moving products. The pucks carrying the product never stop in normal operation to allow for smoother operation.
> 
> The four FANUC M-20iA robots pick products from the inbound pucks and place them into the moving cases. Each of the FANUC M-20iA robots attend to a fixed area of the puck and case conveyors. Each robot controls the expansion of a specified product tool that is unique to the product type.  The robot’s end-of-arm-tool adjusts to pick bottled product from a pre-positioned matrix of pucks, then collapses the end-of-arm-tooling to form the smaller matrix size necessary for insertion of the product into pre-positioned cases.  
> 
> The robots use individual “line tracking” control to accurately follow the motion of the pucks and the opened trays/cases during loading. This ensures the bottles are accurately positioned in the trays/cases and allows the tray/case transport to be continuous motion. Each robot is equipped with a coupling device (EOAT changer) that is software controlled and allows the robot to automatically switch to an alternate EOAT when a command signal is issued. This allows the automatic changeover process to be initiated by a signal from the case packer PLC. 
> 
> Each robot utilizes FANUC’s Collision Guard option for collision detection rather than mechanical clutch mechanism. Additionally, FANUC PickPro Software designates pick assignments for the robot.  This option allows a single robot or multiple robots to be taken out of service while allowing the remaining robots to run at a reduced throughput.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

BM Silo, Fanuc Robotics bending system

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> Dual Robotics bending system allows for unmanned operation and maximum machine utilization - Fanuc Robotics bending system, which increases productivity and profitability. http://www.lt-automation.dk
> 
> LT Automation is a leading engineering consultancy company that improves productivity in all production environments covering sectors such as; food, wind, metal, medical, hospitals and the healthcare sector. Based on LT Automations world-class competencies and their employees’ longstanding years of experience in industrial automation and robot technology, LT Automation implement and improve tomorrow's long-term automation solutions for clients.
> 
> LT Automation applies existing well-proven technologies and early stage technologies, which are just on the way to the market. LT Automation continuously keeps updated and innovative for the benefit of all clients. 
> 
> In general the goal of LT Automation is improving production processes in all business segments by implementing, and in some situations developing, the most updated and innovative technology available on the market, thereby improving competitiveness for companies, health situations for workers performing manual tasks and creating a state of the art industry. The success of LT Automation is measured by the success of all clients.
> 
> The new focus area of LT Automation is welfare technology. As the world grow larger on demands for a well organized, cost effective and a non-debilitating health sector automation of manual processes is a must. The technology creates new jobs in the health sector, better quality of life for both patients and healthcare personnel and revolutionizes the time needed for taking care of patients in rehabilitation courses.

----------


## Airicist

Hand Guidance Feature for FANUC CR-35iA Collaborative Robot




> fanucamerica.com/products/robots/series/collaborative-robot
> 
> FANUC’s new CR-35iA is the first collaborative robot in the industry to feature a heavy 35kg payload while being ISO certified to work safely alongside humans without the need for fencing. Another first from FANUC is the CR-35iA Collaborative Robot’s Hand Guidance feature. This unique feature allows an operator to safely control and guide the robot arm and tooling, providing collaborative effort between the robot’s strength and the operator’s finesse. 
> 
> Typically a robot is jogged or moved with a robot pendant; however Collaborative Robot Hand Guidance from FANUC enables the operator to show the robot where to go without the pendant, and can be used to teach the robot points or a path. The FANUC CR-35iA Collaborative Robot was developed to help manufacturers solve ergonomic challenges by handling applications that are physically demanding for humans, such as repetitive heavy lifting.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Machining System Features Automated Changeover for Workholding & Parts - Gosiger

Published on Mar 18, 2016




> Robotic Machining: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/machine-tending-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Gosiger, in partnership with Kitagawa and Okuma, developed this fully automated robotic machining system for high mix, low volume part production. The system utilizes FANUC’s versatile M-20i Series industrial robot and with Kitagawa’s new chuck jaw-change system, demonstrate a truly automatic chuck jaw change on an Okuma Multus multi-function lathe.  The system totally eliminates operator involvement in part-to-part changeover of the machine tool.  The chucking system and robot provide seamless production flexibility by allowing this cell to autonomously run a variety of different parts - A capability not possible without an automatic chuck change system.
> 
> The FANUC M-20i Series Robot is fitted with a Schunk automatic gripper change unit that allows a robot to automatically exchange its gripper tooling.  One robot gripper tool has been designed to handle the Kitagawa work holding system, can also handle a variety of different parts.  In operation, when the robot completes a run of parts, it automatically exchanges its tooling to load the next chuck into the machine and then exchanges its hand again to one compatible with the next batch of parts.  After the chuck change, the Okuma machine and Fanuc robot seamlessly begin production of a new lot of parts.
> 
> Kitagawa’s chuck change system has a spindle nose-mounted receiver that mechanically couples with a pallet holding the three chuck jaws.  To change the chuck jaws, the three jaw-equipped pallets are exchanged.  During chuck change, the robot inserts the jaw pallet into the chuck body where it is mechanically locked into place and is then ready for machining.  Kitagawa’s revolutionary hydraulic chucking system works for either internal or external part gripping. 
> 
> Parts and the chuck change tooling are stored in a drawer cabinet accessible to the robot.  A different size part blank is stored in each of the top three cabinet drawers and three unique chuck jaw configurations are stored in the bottom drawer.  Based upon a production schedule, the robot loads a particular chuck followed by the appropriate blanks.  When the desired number of parts needed to be machined is reached and the final part is unloaded, the robot then changes its gripper and proceeds to equip the Okuma machine tool with the chucking unit suitable to machine the next group of parts. This fully automated system allows the machine to produce a variety of different parts in any quantity required, unattended.  The system is truly a breakthrough for hi max, low volume parts machining applications.
> ...

----------

